# New inline diffuser on the market?



## brohawk

Is this new, or have I just not been paying attention to ebay lately?

no ebay

Says it uses RO technology, so... not sure how effective it would be. But I like the price over CalAqua's version. Anybody tried it?


----------



## cfi on the fly

Looks interesting, anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## Darkblade48

brohawk said:


> Is this new, or have I just not been paying attention to ebay lately?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Atomiz...in_0?hash=item2555a791ca&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14Says it uses RO technology, so... not sure how effective it would be. But I like the price over CalAqua's version. Anybody tried it?


Looks like a regular diffuser to me. I don't see what reverse osmosis has anything to do with CO2 diffusion at all.


----------



## brohawk

I assumed they mean a membrane rather than ceramic. Dunno.

I've thrown nano sized glass/ceramic diffusers into a pvc tee and made my own diy inline diffuser w/ nominal results. Tank looked like a can of 7-up. Yours...

Was hoping this'd produce finer bubbles/better diffusion and/or be easier to clean than my diy, which I'm sure at least the CalAqua can provide, only maybe this one's cheaper.


----------



## CL

Darkblade48 said:


> Looks like a regular diffuser to me. I don't see what reverse osmosis has anything to do with CO2 diffusion at all.


they say that RO stands for reserve osmosis. In this case at least.
Maybe it's a spelling error?


----------



## Darkblade48

clwatkins10 said:


> they say that RO stands for reserve osmosis. In this case at least.
> Maybe it's a spelling error?


The issue isn't the spelling, but the fact that reverse osmosis would have nothing to do with diffusion of CO2 into the water column.

Reverse osmosis is the process by which pressure is applied to force water through a membrane, leaving solutes on one side of the membrane, while pure water is on the other side of the membrane.

What this has to do with dissolving CO2 into the water is beyond me.


----------



## CL

Darkblade48 said:


> The issue isn't the spelling, but the fact that reverse osmosis would have nothing to do with diffusion of CO2 into the water column.
> 
> Reverse osmosis is the process by which pressure is applied to force water through a membrane, leaving solutes on one side of the membrane, while pure water is on the other side of the membrane.
> 
> What this has to do with dissolving CO2 into the water is beyond me.


Yeah, I have to buy ro water at the lfs every week for my reef.
The page is poorly translated, or something, so it wouldn't surprise me if they don't know what they are talking about


----------



## ddtran46

If it was cheaper..i would give it a try. 

aquahk8 is one of my favorite sellers on ebay. haha


----------



## brohawk

Maybe one of us can talk them into a trial sample? Anybody got pull?


----------



## riverrat

I would imagine (which can be dangerous for me) that the seller refers to RO to refer to the gas being push or dissolved through a membrane. Probably his best description of how it works.

Sometimes things are lost in translation.


----------



## nvision

yeah maybe the membrane happens to be ceramic? lol. i'm very interested...


----------



## VisionQuest28

riverrat said:


> I would imagine (which can be dangerous for me) that the seller refers to RO to refer to the gas being push or dissolved through a membrane. Probably his best description of how it works.
> 
> Sometimes things are lost in translation.


Im sure this is what is meant. Well, ok, im not SURE, but you know what i mean. haha Somebody else makes something along these lines, i think Tetra maybe, that uses 3 or 4 membranes for CO2 diffusion and claims really really high rates.

Does it work? Beats me! Seems feasible enough to me though. But what happens when the membrane clogs? Just buy a new one?


----------



## inkslinger

http://www.automatedaquariums.com/aas_co2.htm
This has been out for a long time made by MILWAUKEE INSTRUMENTS it also cost more than the one you seen on Ebay which is for a 1/2 and 5/8 hose.

{The CO2-1 In-Line Injector/Atomizer is designed to provide a very fine atomized CO2 output which allows for a highly dispersed amount of CO2 to enter the water stream as the water passes by the In-Line Injector assembly}


----------



## redman88

i would guess that the RO process happens after the CO hits the water. there by causing the CO it better desovle into the water. I think that is what they are trying to say or imply is happening with this dissfuser


----------



## VisionQuest28

redman88 said:


> i would guess that the RO process happens after the CO hits the water. there by causing the CO it better desovle into the water. I think that is what they are trying to say or imply is happening with this dissfuser


Right. The co2 and water are forced through the membrane and out the other side and into the aquarium. The co2 HAS to fully disolve this way...its not going to start as a bubble on one side and get forced through and come out as a bubble on the other side. So it seems to me this would be a great way to dissolve co2 EXCEPT...what happens when the membrane clogs? If its like a RO membrane...its not IF it clogs, but when. This is the other diffuser i was talking about. Not the same design, but im pretty sure its based off the same principles. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9907&pcatid=9907


----------



## VisionQuest28

inkslinger said:


> http://www.automatedaquariums.com/aas_co2.htm
> This has been out for a long time made by MILWAUKEE INSTRUMENTS it also cost more than the one you seen on Ebay which is for a 1/2 and 5/8 hose.
> 
> {The CO2-1 In-Line Injector/Atomizer is designed to provide a very fine atomized CO2 output which allows for a highly dispersed amount of CO2 to enter the water stream as the water passes by the In-Line Injector assembly}


Thats an interesting diffuser there, i have never seen that. I dont believe its the same thing as the one the OP is asking about though (not sure if thats what you were implying or not or if you were just showing another different type of diffuser?)

An atomizer is like whats on top of cologne or perfume bottles...breaks the gas (or cologne) into VERY fine bubbles, like micro micro bubbles maybe? So i think this is the same idea as other inline diffusers, its just going at it in a different method than a ceramic disc. And quite a bit cheaper than the glass in line diffusers. Anybody used this??? That seems even more subject to clogging than ceramic disks or membrane diffusion.


----------



## Darkblade48

riverrat said:


> I would imagine (which can be dangerous for me) that the seller refers to RO to refer to the gas being push or dissolved through a membrane. Probably his best description of how it works.





redman88 said:


> i would guess that the RO process happens after the CO hits the water. there by causing the CO it better desovle into the water. I think that is what they are trying to say or imply is happening with this dissfuser


We should stop referring to this diffuser as one that uses reverse osmosis. RO has nothing to do with CO2 dissolving into water.



VisionQuest28 said:


> Right. The co2 and water are forced through the membrane and out the other side and into the aquarium. The co2 HAS to fully disolve this way...its not going to start as a bubble on one side and get forced through and come out as a bubble on the other side.


The CO2 does not necessarily have to dissolve completely. Think of how a glass diffuser with ceramic disc operates. A stream of CO2 is forced through a porous disc. For argument's sake, you could consider the stream of CO2 as one large CO2 bubble. Upon forcing the CO2 through the diffuser, the large bubble becomes many small bubbles. 

This diffuser likely works in a similar manner (and does not use RO or an RO membrane!)


----------



## brohawk

Darkblade48 said:


> We should stop referring to this diffuser as one that uses reverse osmosis. RO has nothing to do with CO2 dissolving into water.
> 
> 
> The CO2 does not necessarily have to dissolve completely. Think of how a glass diffuser with ceramic disc operates. A stream of CO2 is forced through a porous disc. For argument's sake, you could consider the stream of CO2 as one large CO2 bubble. Upon forcing the CO2 through the diffuser, the large bubble becomes many small bubbles.
> 
> This diffuser likely works in a similar manner (and does not use RO or an RO membrane!)


I think the question has been: does it actually use an RO (or similar) membrane, rather than ceramic or other type of porous material? RO being mentioned in the listing could be just a bad translation for atomizer, or it could be using some type of membrane like those used for RO, and still be badly translated. You assume it doesn't, but there are membrane-based CO2 diffusers out there such as the one Drs. F&S sells. There have been detailed posts on tpt re: using a membrane for CO2 diffusion and its effectiveness, but frankly I haven't read too deep into them in the past as the subject didn't interest me at the time.

Whatever this little contraption uses, it looks to not cause much head loss/resistance in flow, much like CalAqua's diffuser, which I'm looking for. The deal breaker is what diffusion method it uses, and from that, how easily it can be maintained/cleaned and its effectiveness. Still no one here has used one of these before?


----------



## VisionQuest28

Darkblade48 said:


> We should stop referring to this diffuser as one that uses reverse osmosis. RO has nothing to do with CO2 dissolving into water.
> 
> 
> The CO2 does not necessarily have to dissolve completely. Think of how a glass diffuser with ceramic disc operates. A stream of CO2 is forced through a porous disc. For argument's sake, you could consider the stream of CO2 as one large CO2 bubble. Upon forcing the CO2 through the diffuser, the large bubble becomes many small bubbles.
> 
> This diffuser likely works in a similar manner (and does not use RO or an RO membrane!)


I think you're just getting caught up in semantics. While it may not be an "RO membrane", i believe it still IS in fact a gas and water permeable membrane. The reference to RO is just because that is something most of us are familar with and what the ebay seller said in his listing. And really we are all just making guesses (for the most part) because the original listing on ebay was so poorly translated. But the OP asked what people thought of this diffuser, not if it was an RO membrane.

And the same type of technology is already in use (as referenced by my posting a link to the double membrane diffuser at Drs. Foster and Smith). And i dont think you comparing this to a ceramic diffuser and saying they work in the same way is accurate. This is a membrane...SIMILAR to an RO membrane, and im also kind of thinking of it as like a kordon breather bag. It lets gas (and water in this instance) through, but nothing else...it doesnt have tiny holes in it like a ceramic diffuser does. Assuming, which again is what we are doing here with out knowing for sure what is being sold, that co2 is being forced over a membrane...it should have 100% diffusion into the water, or very near anyway. To get through the membrane it has to dissolve in water. A ceramic diffuser isnt dissolving co2 directly, its breaking the co2 up into MANY micro bubbles, giving the co2 a HUGE surface area that comes into contact with water...and that large surface area dissolves much more readily.

I may be over simplifying things here, but they arent the same thing. And i think the membrane method is potentially great, until it gets clogged. My personal thoughts...


----------



## riverrat

Ohhhh no!
This is definitely R.O. I just bought two today. 
Received them yesterday and hooked them up.
After placing on in each nostril I could hear a strange sucking sound coming from what seemed to be a hollow cave in my cranium.


Thats definitely Reversive Osmosisess of the gases. Thats how we get da clean water eh? 

Take a chill pill bro!

Most understand what RO is.


----------



## GTR

WOW, and all this for a double sawbuck.

SteveU


----------



## Hoppy

Do they come in attractive colors to match nose hair color?


----------



## Left C

The only colors that I see are black and gray. I need one in white.


----------



## brohawk

And stupid me, I was hoping one of the above posts would actually be productive.


----------



## GTR

brohawk said:


> And stupid me, I was hoping one of the above posts would actually be productive.


Thanks for making me feel guilty. lol

http://www.up-aqua.com./index.htm

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=13559

SteveU


----------



## Craigthor

GTR said:


> Thanks for making me feel guilty. lol
> 
> http://www.up-aqua.com./index.htm
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=13559
> 
> SteveU


Thanks for the read, Almost makes me want one to play with.

Craig


----------



## GTR

Only way to know how it works is buy one and use some precision hammer strikes.


----------



## Craigthor

GTR said:


> Only way to know how it works is buy one and use some precision hammer strikes.


:icon_twis I was thinking a small hack saw my self....


----------



## CL

From reading that thread it sounds like it works good


----------



## GTR

From that linked thread...



> We also purchased this several weeks ago. With only 1 bubble per sec my CO2 levels are optimal in a 4 foot tank, and I get some pearling.





> The bubbles really do resolve well, and in a 4 foot tank I would not set the bubble rate to more than 2/sec.


My delivery method is obviously very substandard. I have an almost continuous stream of bubbles fed into a 2" X 24" DIY reactor.

If you made complete and perfect use of the CO2 in lets say a 60 tank how much gas would be needed?

SteveU


----------



## brohawk

Thanks GTR. After reading that, I just might try one out. Will let everyone know if/when I do.


----------



## smoq

This thing is so tempting I would replace my DIY reactor with smile on my face- imagine how much space under your tank can be saved The only problem now is feedback from more people who have it. Does it really work better than reactor? Is it possible that it does not clog? What if it does, can it be cleaned?


----------



## nvision

oh i'm bout to hit that "buy" button...


----------



## ddtran46

I might buy this.....soon


----------



## GTR

$33.99 total.  Includes insurance that they can't require you purchase and they more than likely wont buy either. lol

SteveU


----------



## ddtran46

wait...I'm going to buy it now. Hopefully it fits the zoomed filter.


----------



## GTR

Check your hose size. I almost bought the smallest by mistake.


----------



## ddtran46

I bought the 8/12 mm one. So I am pretty sure it would fit. Thanks *brohawk* for showing us this inline diffuser.


----------



## nvision

hey could someone report back on how to clean this thing, and if the unit could withstand long-term wear? i'm bit skeptical if this membrane would burst or puncture.  thx in advance!


----------



## GTR

No problem. I'm going to split my CO2 and will have both this and a DIY.

If it is in fact a membrane it may not last forever but if the CO2 is clean it should last a while. Personally without seeing it I doubt I can throw a constant bubble stream at it without lots of bubbles entering the tank. I don't see much air from my DIY.

SteveU


----------



## riverrat

I apologize for my earlier rant. I had a rough day that evidently brought out the child in me.

:icon_redf

Sorry!


----------



## Church

This is exactly what I've been looking for! So is this ebay store the only supplier of these things? That would suck to have to wait 2.5 weeks for delivery!!


----------



## VisionQuest28

GTR said:


> No problem. I'm going to split my CO2 and will have both this and a DIY.
> 
> If it is in fact a membrane it may not last forever but if the CO2 is clean it should last a while. Personally without seeing it I doubt I can throw a constant bubble stream at it without lots of bubbles entering the tank. I don't see much air from my DIY.
> 
> SteveU


I dont think the co2 would have anything to do with the membrane clogging, its the water. I would have to assume that the tank water AND co2 are being pushed across the membrane. Which is why i believe the whole reference to it being like a RO membrane came into play.

On my RO unit i have a bypass valve that when i open it it forces water backwards through the membrane...effectively cleaning and dislodging any build up and extending the life of the membrane (according to theory anyway). Could probably do something like that with these. Or just install it backwards every so often. haha

Im very interested in these, im glad some people are trying them out Even if it only works equally as well as whats out there now...the price is right! And its simple and unobtrusive. The biggest question to me still is...how well does the membrane hold up!???


----------



## VisionQuest28

OK, i read the links posted AFTER my response above. I still dont know if this is an atomizer or a membrane diffuser??? Those words shouldnt be interchangeable...one is different than the other. Im leaning towards it being an atomizer now though. Like i said in an earlier post...an atomizer is whats on cologne bottles. It breaks the stream up into a micro fine mist...which is what it sounds like these do.



GTR said:


> Only way to know how it works is buy one and use some precision hammer strikes.


lol..agreed! We should all chip in $2-$3 and sacrifice one of these so we can answer alot of these questions!


----------



## GTR

VisionQuest28 said:


> I dont think the co2 would have anything to do with the membrane clogging, its the water. I would have to assume that the tank water AND co2 are being pushed across the membrane. Which is why i believe the whole reference to it being like a RO membrane came into play.


I'm only guessing but think it's just a fancy pants name for some type of diffuser in a can. CO2 only will pass through a diffuser and be mixed with the water as it returns to the tank. If both gas and water are passing through it will surely clog quicker than a conventional ceramic disk sitting in the tank.

The description shown in the eBay listings is just a copy-paste from the manufacturer. They need some major help with the translations. I can't even venture a guess at what they really mean.

SteveU


----------



## Left C

Church said:


> This is exactly what I've been looking for! So is this ebay store the only supplier of these things? That would suck to have to wait 2.5 weeks for delivery!!


aquahk8 and advance_aquarium_store are two places that I've seen carrying them.

12/16 mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160350835146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370236770101&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

16/22 mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180387438116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370236770382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Church

Dang both of those stores are in Hong Kong.


----------



## Left C

Maybe someone in the US will purchase all the stock and sell them to us for $100 each.


----------



## Church

But I'm American and I want my merchandise NOW NOW NOW!!! (lol)


----------



## Left C

Church said:


> But I'm American and I want my merchandise NOW NOW NOW!!! (lol)


It shouldn't take too long to get one. You are only half the way around the world away. :hihi:


----------



## Left C

shipping info comparison

aquahk8: Will usually ship within 2 business days of receiving cleared payment.

advance_aquarium_store: Will usually ship within 15 business days of receiving cleared payment.


----------



## ddtran46

I bought the inline diffuser from aquahk8 on the 30th and they shipped it the next day. Hopefully, I will get it withing 2 weeks.


----------



## Momotaro

I'd imagine they work along the same line as the CalAqua inline diffusers. Which work along the same line as the Boyu inline diffusers. An fine misting airstone like device placed inline. Pretty simple

I have a Boyu inline diffuser on my 38G. I really love the thing.


----------



## bibbels

Sorry to hijack, but where does one find the Boyu inline diffuser for sale?


----------



## ddtran46

bibbels said:


> Sorry to hijack, but where does one find the Boyu inline diffuser for sale?


I may be wrong, but I think it is this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...lies?hash=item1c0b8a9c78&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Wasserpest

I am a sucker for new and unproven gadgets.

Just sent $32 towards Hongkong. :icon_cool


----------



## CL

Wasserpest said:


> I am a sucker for new and unproven gadgets.
> 
> Just sent $32 towards Hongkong. :icon_cool


w00t for the guinea pig! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

clwatkins10 said:


> w00t for the guinea pig! :thumbsup:


I think ddtran was the first guinea pig


----------



## ddtran46

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I think ddtran was the first guinea pig


I think I am too.


----------



## CL

ddtran46 said:


> I think I am too.


Oh, I didn't see that he bought one lol.


----------



## kali

whats the deal with this seller? you gotta put the credit cards # down when check out even when we paid with paypal?!?!?.. is that right? sorry i just got PP and bought a few from ebay but none of them are like that . most of the stuff i bought i paid with e-check , and a few with pp balace. ...sorry for hi-jack .


----------



## GTR

PP hasn't had an active CC on file for me in over 4 years. All my purchases come from my PP balance.

Mine shipped 7-31 or at least that's what the email stated. I'm curious about this thing. I have DIY reactor and was just going to split the CO2 after the BC. But if this has some sort of diffuser inside it's going to require more pressure than the DIY so this new thingy wont get any CO2. I'm not ready to spend the money on a splitter with 2 "quality" valves so it might have to wait.

SteveU


----------



## VisionQuest28

GTR said:


> PP hasn't had an active CC on file for me in over 4 years. All my purchases come from my PP balance.
> 
> Mine shipped 7-31 or at least that's what the email stated. I'm curious about this thing. I have DIY reactor and was just going to split the CO2 after the BC. But if this has some sort of diffuser inside it's going to require more pressure than the DIY so this new thingy wont get any CO2. I'm not ready to spend the money on a splitter with 2 "quality" valves so it might have to wait.
> 
> SteveU


TAKE THE HAMMER TO IT!!! lol I really want to know whats on the inside of these. Ill do my part and paypal you a few bucks to find out, assuming several more peeps besides me are wanting to know and willing to contribute.

Im glad several people are trying these, cant wait to start hearing some feedback. Im still in the process of putting together my system, and im a ways off from having a tank up and running, so me being a guinea pig isnt gonna happen for awhile. But its great that a few of us are willing to take the plunge and try these out!


----------



## GTR

I see if I can schedule an appointment for this device that coincides with my colonoscopy.

lol

Second thought, the hammer route is way cheaper. 

SteveU


----------



## VisionQuest28

LOL! that was one of the funnier things i have read on here in a long time! hahaha


----------



## ddtran46

The inline diffuser looks like you can see through it just a little bit. I'll take a close look at it when I receive it.


----------



## brohawk

Broke down and ordered one today too. I hate the 7-up look that CO2 misting creates, and I'm afraid this'll be similar. As the OP, shoulda charged a finder's fee from the rest of you to make up for the chance that I go right back to my pvc reactor, only $32 bucks lighter.


----------



## GTR

LOL... I figured you were getting a kick back from the seller... now you want to collect on both ends. lol

As far as misting, about an hour after the 2nd pair of T5's come on my tank is pearling so much it looks like mist. I'm just hoping I can deliver more CO2 to the other end of the tank.

SteveU


----------



## brohawk

I'm fine w/ bubbles rising from the plants, just not shooting around the tank in a circular fashion from my outflow. Hopefully this does exactly as advertised.


----------



## VisionQuest28

brohawk said:


> I'm fine w/ bubbles rising from the plants, just not shooting around the tank in a circular fashion from my outflow. Hopefully this does exactly as advertised.


Thats one of the things im worried about too. Its funny, in my reeftanks i went to GREAT lengths to eliminate micro bubbles because i found them so annoying and distracting. And in FW planted tanks, many are introducing them on purpose. I wouldnt be able to handle the co2 "7up" look either...


----------



## S&KGray

Hmmm, I read the linked thread over on Aquariumlife, and it ends abruptly with the promise to post the cleaning info. That was in February...so anyone find out if it can be cleaned, if it works great still in the long term?


----------



## brohawk

S&KGray said:


> Hmmm, I read the linked thread over on Aquariumlife, and it ends abruptly with the promise to post the cleaning info. That was in February...so anyone find out if it can be cleaned, if it works great still in the long term?


We're all too lazy to email the seller. Paying now, and maybe paying later.


----------



## ddtran46

brohawk said:


> We're all too lazy to email the seller. Paying now, and maybe paying later.


Wait....so you're buying 2?


----------



## Church

I think he means "spending money now, and maybe 'paying for it' later." As in, he's taking a gamble.


----------



## nvision

you mean "pay now, pray later". :hihi:


----------



## rich815

I believe this one works the same way as the one that was linked above as an ebay AU link. I have that one. An internal ceramic tube in which the water flows through and the CO2 is injected outside the ceramic tube but bubbles into the water flow. Works great on my 60P. Heck of a lot cheaper than that HK one.


----------



## nvision

let's not speculate any further with "i think" and i believe". As for the AU unit, i actually wrote to the seller and was told that his diffuser does not come in larger 5/8" size, which is just too bad. it's a very clever unit.


----------



## GTR

Based on the product description on eBay and the manufactures site I think messaging the seller would be a complete and total waste of time. lol

SteveU


----------



## Left C

GTR said:


> Based on the product description on eBay and the manufactures site I think messaging the seller would be a complete and total waste of time. lol
> 
> SteveU


Don't forget that there are more than one sellers on ebay. aquahk8 and advance_aquarium_store are two places that I've seen carrying them.

I asked aquakh8 a question and I got a response the next day.


----------



## rich815

Ok, instead of I believe, or I think, I'd be willing to bet it's a ceramic tube on the inside and the CO2 diffuses into the water that flows within....sure looks like it in the photos.


----------



## ddtran46

rich815 said:


> Ok, instead of I believe, or I think, I'd be willing to bet it's a ceramic tube on the inside and the CO2 diffuses into the water that flows within....sure looks like it in the photos.


Yeah.. That's what I think too.


----------



## GTR

Left C said:


> Don't forget that there are more than one sellers on ebay. aquahk8 and advance_aquarium_store are two places that I've seen carrying them.
> 
> I asked aquakh8 a question and I got a response the next day.


I wouldn't be surprised to get a rely but I'd expect it to be laconically unrevealing when it comes to the magic taking place inside the unit. lol

SteveUhttp://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861624608/laconic.html


----------



## Left C

This thread has more speculation than I have ever seen. Yet, no one has one at the moment, correct?


----------



## nvision

hallelujah... just in from Aquariumlife.com thread:

"1:3 bleach solution, then rinse after completely. they are also about to release a cleaning kit for it." 

sounds mostly like robust ceramic material as most of us have hoped, or have guessed. think i'll be thinning out my wallet this afternoon...


----------



## GTR

Left C said:


> This thread has more speculation than I have ever seen. Yet, no one has one at the moment, correct?


I think several of us ordered on or about 7-30 but nobody payed for next day air service from HK. lol

If this thing takes soaking in bleach to clean it I should have bought two of them. Pulling it out of it's inline position from the canister for bleaching, rinse and dechlorination just ain't gonna last very long with me unless I have a spare ready to go. So if it works at all I'll need another or it will go in the lessons learned pile.

SteveU


----------



## Left C

Good points.


----------



## GTR

Got mine today.

SteveU


----------



## rich815

GTR said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> SteveU


Yes? And? Is it a ceramic tube in the center???:eek5:


----------



## nvision

ya, dude... you can't say you just got it and left it as that. :icon_eek:


----------



## GTR

If I say anything I might still be accused of making unfounded assumptions. lol

SteveU


----------



## GTR

Can't find my hammer either. lol




















Air input enters into the main body as show in the picture. Between the input and output there's a sleeve that the water will pass through. That sleeve at least seems to be a rigid material and not a thin membrane.
It came to my shop so I don't have everything needed here to see the bubbles it might deliver. Got a couple tanks, pump and a full 10# CO2 bottle but no regulator. Not happening tonight either since we'll be at the Dodger came tonight. 

As I expected, it will take some pressure to force the CO2 out of the inner chamber and into the return water in the inner tube. Blowing into it I can barely get air to pass through. That means for my use I'll need to find a way to split my CO2 with two separate needle valves. On my DIY reactor it takes little pressure to inject the CO2. A simple splitter wont force any CO2 into this over the DIY reactor at any BPS rate.

SteveU


----------



## rich815

GTR said:


> If I say anything I might still be accused of making unfounded assumptions. lol
> 
> SteveU


Based on that comment I'm going to assume (or I'll bet) it's a ceramic tube in the middle there..... LOL! :flick:


----------



## GTR

rich815 said:


> Based on that comment I'm going to assume (or I'll bet) it's a ceramic tube in the middle there..... LOL! :flick:


And I'll assume you're correct. lol

With an angled dental pick down inside that's what it sounds and feels like. I've seen and felt RO membranes in the past and this doesn't seem to be anything like those. 

Lets call it a reverse flow (from the outside in) tubular-thin-wall-air-stone in a plastic can.

First impression on installing it... I wish they would have skipped the threaded connectors and used a normal barb fitting all the way down so you could just use a hose clamp.

SteveU


----------



## rich815

So it does sound like it works like this one, which I have:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Dioxide-Diffuser-Dispenser-Aquarium-fish_W0QQitemZ120452717688

That one does have barbed fittings. And even though the one I got is for smaller hose I slipped the eheim standard hose over one end and clamped it down and it works fine. In the end it really just injects CO2 mist into the water, like a number of other methods do....I guess I like it as the equipment is out of the tank as opposed to in. You do hear a misting sound when you are near the tank though it's not loud. If my carpet of emerald dwarf and regular hairgrasses are any indication (which only took about 3 months) it works very well.

Using that inline diffuser I went from this on May 8, 2009:










to this last week (July 30, 2009):










(that first photo does show an in-tank diffuser but that was pulled out that day).


----------



## GTR

Rich, You must have my hammer since I think you just hit the nail on the head.

SteveU


----------



## Momotaro

The item Rich links to is the item I mentioned much earlier in this thread- Boyu inline diffuser.

Mists water as it flows through. Looks like the larger chamber inside holds the pressurized CO2 and water flows though a sintered glass tube inside the diffuser. CO2 is pushed into the water from outside, as opposed to being diffused in the stream of flow like the Cal Aqua models. I can't imagine the new model everyone is writing about operates any differently. Perhaps that is where the concept of reverse osmosis comes in...albeit I am sure a lot was lost in translation.

Directions in the box show it placed on the input side of the filter. I have mine on the output side. Output side keeps it free from debris. It is under the stand which keeps it free of algae.

Best CO2 product I ever purchased. These things are champs. One caveat. The nipple to attach the CO2 tubing is pretty close to the body of the diffuser. I had a hard time getting CO2 tubing over it. I used Hagen CO2 tubing instead. I am sure I could have run CO2 tubing as close as possible, added a check valve, and then run a very short piece of airline tubing with no worries.


----------



## Jeff5614

Is it just me or can no one else see Steve's pic?


----------



## kali

GTR said:


> If I say anything I might still be accused of making unfounded assumptions. lol
> 
> SteveU


 c'mom steve let it be know.!!!


----------



## GTR

I've told you everything I know (and then some).

Sorry, no picture, all those hard returns above were to keep everyone in suspense a little longer. Often times only I think I'm funny. 
Really nothing to take a picture of, it looks just like the one in the eBay listing and on the manufacturer's website. The body is a pretty dark smoked plastic and you can barely see inside of it. No way I can get a camera shot of the guts.

SteveU


----------



## nvision

thx for the update on this. 

btw, does anyone know if plastic would get brittle when applied with bleach over extended period of time? i'm babbling, but just want to cover the bases for flood prevention, knock on wood...


----------



## GTR

I didn't have time last night to do much of anything. Looked briefly for a cut off section of the XP3 tubing to see it it would fit well but couldn't find it right away. If the tubing wall is too thick it will make it difficult to install and remove for cleaning. It's plastic so IMO care and caution will be needed when servicing.


----------



## GTR

Forgot to mention... The unit and the part that holds the suction cups are separate. The two suction cups can be removed and those holes could be used for permanently mounting to a surface yet you could still remove the diffuser for servicing without removing the bracket. I might install a ball valve at least on the output side but probably both sides so less water will be spilled when it's pulled out for cleaning. To be honest even though I haven't even tried it yet it's sounding less appealing all the time. My limited experience with glass or ceramic diffusers is they took a fair amount of cleaning to keep flowing well.

An additional DIY reactor with it's lack of service needs might end up being the route I take for my display. None of my "tinker tanks" at the shop use anything I could hook one of these up to. lol

SteveU


----------



## Wasserpest

Momotaro said:


> The item Rich links to is the item I mentioned much earlier in this thread- Boyu inline diffuser.
> 
> Mists water as it flows through. Looks like the larger chamber inside holds the pressurized CO2 and water flows though a sintered glass tube inside the diffuser. CO2 is pushed into the water from outside, as opposed to being diffused in the stream of flow like the Cal Aqua models. I can't imagine the new model everyone is writing about operates any differently. Perhaps that is where the concept of reverse osmosis comes in...albeit I am sure a lot was lost in translation.
> 
> Directions in the box show it placed on the input side of the filter. I have mine on the output side. Output side keeps it free from debris. It is under the stand which keeps it free of algae.
> 
> Best CO2 product I ever purchased. These things are champs. One caveat. The nipple to attach the CO2 tubing is pretty close to the body of the diffuser. I had a hard time getting CO2 tubing over it. I used Hagen CO2 tubing instead. I am sure I could have run CO2 tubing as close as possible, added a check valve, and then run a very short piece of airline tubing with no worries.


Mike, for how long have you had this running, and how often (if ever) and how do you clean it?


----------



## Indignation

Momotaro said:


> The item Rich links to is the item I mentioned much earlier in this thread- Boyu inline diffuser.
> 
> Mists water as it flows through. Looks like the larger chamber inside holds the pressurized CO2 and water flows though a sintered glass tube inside the diffuser. CO2 is pushed into the water from outside, as opposed to being diffused in the stream of flow like the Cal Aqua models. I can't imagine the new model everyone is writing about operates any differently. Perhaps that is where the concept of reverse osmosis comes in...albeit I am sure a lot was lost in translation.
> 
> Directions in the box show it placed on the input side of the filter. I have mine on the output side. Output side keeps it free from debris. It is under the stand which keeps it free of algae.
> 
> Best CO2 product I ever purchased. These things are champs. One caveat. The nipple to attach the CO2 tubing is pretty close to the body of the diffuser. I had a hard time getting CO2 tubing over it. I used Hagen CO2 tubing instead. I am sure I could have run CO2 tubing as close as possible, added a check valve, and then run a very short piece of airline tubing with no worries.


I just picked one of these up off of ebay... How often, and how do you clean it?


----------



## ddtran46

Hey guys. I received my inline diffuser today and just installed it. I took some pictures of it so you guys can get know what to expect.


----------



## ddtran46

Here is my tank currently at 1 bubble per 2 seconds:








I am going to lower the bubble rate so my shrimps wont die on me.

So whoever is planning on getting this...Buy one!
This will save you a lot of money on refilling your co2 tanks. You would need a lot less bps than you do with a glass diffuser.


----------



## Craigthor

Nice almost make me want to get one to try out.

Craig


----------



## BottomFeeder

Very interesting, I look forward to seeing the extended results.


----------



## KDahlin

ddtran46 said:


> Here is my tank currently at 1 bubble per 2 seconds:


Tank looks like a glass of 7 UP! :icon_smil


----------



## rich815

At 3-4 bps the one I have has much less fizz entering the tank even though it's installed on the outflow line a mere 4-5 inches from the end. Which is telling it's getting saturated more into the water. The fizz you see shows it may not be and is floating to the top and may be outgassing rather than enriching the water with CO2. What's your drop checker indicating?


----------



## ddtran46

Currently at 1 bubble per 3.5 seconds, the fizzing has reduced greatly. 
The drop checker is showing my tank has a ph of 6.8.


----------



## Momotaro

> Mike, for how long have you had this running, and how often (if ever) and how do you clean it?


It has been running for quite some time now, 6 months or so.

I have never cleaned it, nor do I believe there is a need to clean it. It is under the aquarium, in a dark spot so no algae.

Looking at the photo of the newest item, it is the same thing as the Boyu I am running....just a slicker looking one. Judging by the photo and the item I have they both have a sintered glass/airstone tube running through the body of a chamber in which CO2 is pumped. CO2 is pushed through the sintered glass/airstone tube into the flow of water. Pretty clever manner of creating an inline CO2 mist actually. 

I run the Boyu inline. I have it hose clamped in, where the new item has those neat "Ehiem-like" inline barbs. The line for CO2 seems to be easier to attach as well. However, using the suggestion I made earlier for attaching the CO2 line, it is no big deal.


----------



## bibbels

Well I took the plunge and ordered one of these after watching this thread for a while :icon_smil


----------



## pandapr

Just ordered one !


----------



## smoq

Momotaro said:


> It has been running for quite some time now, 6 months or so.
> 
> I have never cleaned it, nor do I believe there is a need to clean it. It is under the aquarium, in a dark spot so no algae.
> 
> Looking at the photo of the newest item, it is the same thing as the Boyu I am running....just a slicker looking one. Judging by the photo and the item I have they both have a sintered glass/airstone tube running through the body of a chamber in which CO2 is pumped. CO2 is pushed through the sintered glass/airstone tube into the flow of water. Pretty clever manner of creating an inline CO2 mist actually.
> 
> I run the Boyu inline. I have it hose clamped in, where the new item has those neat "Ehiem-like" inline barbs. The line for CO2 seems to be easier to attach as well. However, using the suggestion I made earlier for attaching the CO2 line, it is no big deal.


Can you compare it to DIY PVC reactor? I am running reactor right now and it gives me good results, but the co2 flow it's almost constant in order to get yellow in drop checker. My tank is 75g, what's yours? The other problem is that I am getting a lot of tiny bubbles in the tank that are pissing me off, so I guess I am far from 100% diffusion. I really consider buying one of these diffusers,just need some more feedback


----------



## GTR

The tubing on the XP3 fits well over the barb but not so well inside the threaded connector. 
SteveU


----------



## Regloh

Just a question, and I may have missed it earlier in the thread, but does this thing make any noise?


----------



## ddtran46

Regloh said:


> Just a question, and I may have missed it earlier in the thread, but does this thing make any noise?


No. I do not hear anything from this diffuser.


----------



## Regloh

I may have to break down and get one, too... the constant splashing behind the tank from my reactor is driving me crazy... its like someone is urinating back there.


----------



## rwong2k

would the 16/22mm fit the xp3's tubing?
I'm tempted to try one out, my frined's got one on his tank and he loves it

opps just measured the tubing, seems like the 16mm should fit my xp3 =)
thanks for reading!


----------



## VisionQuest28

I know it has been mentioned already, but... Brohawk, look what you started! lol You should be getting a kickback here for sure!!

Have any others received and installed theirs yet? Im curious to know how many others are getting the microbubbles like ddtran was...i wouldnt be able to handle that. Do you have a current pic ddtran to show, minus the microbubbles?


----------



## GTR

Regloh said:


> I may have to break down and get one, too... the constant splashing behind the tank from my reactor is driving me crazy... its like someone is urinating back there.


I would have the same problem but when I plumbed it in I used enough tubing to be able to rotate it bottom up to flush out the air. The only time I need to do that is when I clean the canister. Not sure if it would ever evacuate the air itself without it.



rwong2k said:


> would the 16/22mm fit the xp3's tubing?
> I'm tempted to try one out, my frined's got one on his tank and he loves it
> 
> opps just measured the tubing, seems like the 16mm should fit my xp3 =)
> thanks for reading!


That's the size I bought. Haven't hooked it up but just tried it with a small scrap of Rena's tubing I had. The I.D. fits on nice but with the wall thickness of the tubing it seems like it will be a pain to get a worry-free seal. I'd prefer a full length barb and hose clamps.

SteveU


----------



## Regloh

GTR said:


> I would have the same problem but when I plumbed it in I used enough tubing to be able to rotate it bottom up to flush out the air. The only time I need to do that is when I clean the canister. Not sure if it would ever evacuate the air itself without it.


Actually, the splashing is from the CO2 itself, so there is nothing I can do about is. How do I know that? Well in the mornings there is no splashing. It doesn't start until about an hour after the CO2 turns on. 
I do have the Eheim quick disconnects from an old 2213 upstream of the reactor, so I can easily purge the reactor, which I do at most water changes. 
Anyway, sorry about the off-topic here.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Would inline diffusers work with DIY CO2, or do they only work with pressurized?


----------



## ddtran46

VisionQuest28 said:


> I know it has been mentioned already, but... Brohawk, look what you started! lol You should be getting a kickback here for sure!!
> 
> Have any others received and installed theirs yet? Im curious to know how many others are getting the microbubbles like ddtran was...i wouldnt be able to handle that. Do you have a current pic ddtran to show, minus the microbubbles?


Yeah. There are still quite a few bubbles in my tank, but not as much as the first day I hooked it up. 

Here are some pictures:








Here is a picture of my drop checker:


----------



## Raul-7

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Would inline diffusers work with DIY CO2, or do they only work with pressurized?


It's basically a ceramic diffuser inside a chamber to make it inline, so I'd assume it requires pressurized CO2. It's similar to this: http://www.calaqualabs.com/diffusers.html except much cheaper and much less attractive.


----------



## GTR

Looking at the CA 17 mm Inline CO2 Diffuser (1")... I think there's considerably more surface are on this diffuser.

Don't know if that's good or bad but I do know it will be difficult if not impossible to see if the entire surface is delivering bubbles. I know the discs I've used in the past don't deliver evenly after time.


SteveU


----------



## nvision

i have never seen any disc distribute bubbles over the entire area evenly...


----------



## Left C

Mine just came it today. aquahk8 (Mr. Wu) shipped it on 8/2 and I got it on 8/10. That's not bad delivery time from HK to NC at all.

The diffuser sure looks well made to me.


----------



## brohawk

Mine only shipped 8/7. Hopefully I'll receive by Monday then. I'm planning to run on my outlet, but if I see bubbles galore, might try moving to the inlet, disregarding any debris issues and letting my canister further diffuse things.

And yes, I do need some kickbacks folks. Spent too much while in Mexico this past weekend. On a side note, I pathetically attempted to check tpt while on vacation, until the g/f caught me.


----------



## ddtran46

brohawk said:


> On a side note, I pathetically attempted to check tpt while on vacation, until the g/f caught me.


Haha. I know how you feel man.

Has anyone else install their inline diffuser yet? I would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## GTR

I'm still trying to track down the parts to split my CO2. 

Just wondering if anymore of these new things have been hooked up yet, I don't want the mist look.

SteveU


----------



## Wasserpest

I received my "Atomizer", but it will go with a tank that doesn't exist yet, so it will be a couple of months until I can install it.

The 16/22 size seems to fit regular XP3 etc tubing well.

I wonder if you can avoid mist in the tank by installing it in the canister inlet hose. Some canisters won't like it, but might be worth a try.


----------



## GTR

I have a Tom surface skimmer on one of the XP3's on this tank and it doesn't do well with passing air through the system. (We all know) The input enters at the top and with so much area around the baskets there's nowhere near enough force to push the air down to the bottom and into the bottom basket. It just builds up at the top.

It's crossed my mind to install it before a DIY reactor to give the CO2 more contact time before it hits the tank. Before doing that I think I'd want a clean looking way to install an air bleed line on the reactor.

SteveU


----------



## plantbrain

Wasserpest said:


> I am a sucker for new and unproven gadgets.
> 
> Just sent $32 towards Hongkong. :icon_cool


And this is how I'll make my millions:icon_cool
Gadget development is my specialty...hehe

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Raul-7 said:


> It's basically a ceramic diffuser inside a chamber to make it inline, so I'd assume it requires pressurized CO2. It's similar to this: http://www.calaqualabs.com/diffusers.html except much cheaper and much less attractive.


Both of which are likely good trade offs.
Who cares what it looks like outside the aquarium under the stand?
As long as the disc remains clean and is easy to service.
Does not break due to fragile glass etc.

If you extend the return line, say coil up another 3-4 ft and add that, it will increase the dissolving, but, you will lose some flow due to backpressure and friction on the added hose length.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Wasserpest said:


> I received my "Atomizer", but it will go with a tank that doesn't exist yet, so it will be a couple of months until I can install it.
> 
> The 16/22 size seems to fit regular XP3 etc tubing well.
> 
> I wonder if you can avoid mist in the tank by installing it in the canister inlet hose. Some canisters won't like it, but might be worth a try.


Add a 3-6ft coil of the hose after the diffuser, this will dissolve most of the gas during the traveling before coming into the aquarium.

Also, you can place on of these prior to Reactor tube(the best way to dissolve 100% of the gas, if the mist is not something you are interested in).
But then you might as well add a reactor and not one of these in the 1st place:icon_idea

If you do not like mist, then do not use mazzei, needle wheel, disc of any sort.

Use a reactor that dissolves 100%..
These units etc, are for folks that like disc and some mist.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## 2wheelsx2

plantbrain said:


> If you do not like mist, then do not use mazzei, needle wheel, disc of any sort.
> 
> Use a reactor that dissolves 100%..
> These units etc, are for folks that like disc and some mist.


I'm one of those who likes some mist and had been contemplating a mazzei. Do you think it'll be as efficient as a mazzei, Tom?


----------



## pandapr

pandapr said:


> Just ordered one !


Just got mine. Will install it in a few hours and write about it tonight. It took 10 days to Puerto Rico, not bad - about 8 days +2 until it was shipped!!


----------



## brohawk

Got mine hooked up last night. I'm finding my bubble rate has to go up a bit to get the DC into the lime green (haven't actually gotten it back into the green as I've only been adjusting it slowly). And w/ my previous rex reactor it was on the verge of yellow w/ the bubble rate I had. But so far, no mist at 3 - 4 bps (though at twice that I saw some very fine but definite mist) w/ an overclocked 2215 and an extra foot or two of filter line than I need.


----------



## Raul-7

Is the CO2 inlet supposed to be going against or with the flow from the canister? I have the same problem as Brohawk, I get bubbles but no mist.

EDIT: I'm getting really fine mist as well as bubbles.


----------



## Wasserpest

From their "Illustration for use" it looks like the CO2 inlet is pointing up, with the flow going bottom to top. Not sure if it makes a difference if you put it upside down.


----------



## GTR

That thread I linked long ago I think had a statement it should run pointing up.

SteveU


----------



## Raul-7

I have it pointing up as well, the reason I asked is because the Boyu model has two different diagrams, although both are the intake of the canister they have the water going in two different directions in each diagram.


----------



## brohawk

It really shouldn't matter. The link mentioned pointing up, but I'm sure they just meant vertical, rather than horizontal, but even that I doubt actually matters. Holding the thing up to a light, I can see that it's for sure a ceramic tube inside, and the plastic casing on the outside surrounds the tube completely w/o actually touching it anywhere on the sides, just the ends. I.e., CO2 is pushed into the tube from all points, not just the side where the CO2 line enters.

I'm wondering if I've got a leak. Still can't get the DC lime green w/ about 5 bps. I assume you all took the threaded nut off, pushed the airline through the nut, attached, then screwed the nut back down? Might need to try some slightly different sized tubing.


----------



## hbosman

I have a similar inline diffuser ordered. I will update this thread with my observations and results. I used to use a PVC reactor and currently using an in tank water pump, impeller chopping bubbles thing right now. Works well but noisy. I get lime green kdh drop checker at 3 bps(approx) in a 46 gallon tank.


----------



## hbosman

Hear is a link to the one I'm getting:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b5de9e6c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I should really try one of these since they are so cheap. Do they have different sizes for different tubing diameters?


----------



## GTR

Yes


----------



## Raul-7

hbosman said:


> Hear is a link to the one I'm getting:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b5de9e6c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I have this one, it works fine except I'm assuming my filter (Eheim 2213 at 116 gph) is not powerful enough because I get bubbles and really fine mist. However, it's much better than the regular disc.


----------



## hbosman

2wheelsx2 said:


> I should really try one of these since they are so cheap. Do they have different sizes for different tubing diameters?


If you look at the picture, the ends where the tubing attaches is tapered to allow connection to different tube sizes.


----------



## GTR

But they do have different size "ranges". The Rena fell at the top of one range and the bottom of another. I bought the larger one. It's a tight fit getting the retaining nut on over the OD of the tubing but with a little lube it worked.


----------



## hbosman

GTR said:


> But they do have different size "ranges". The Rena fell at the top of one range and the bottom of another. I bought the larger one. It's a tight fit getting the retaining nut on over the OD of the tubing but with a little lube it worked.


Uh Oh! I hope the one I ordered is the larger one. I didn't see it indicated anywhere.


----------



## GTR

Aquarium Atomizer System Diffuser 08/12mm host D508-08
Aquarium Atomizer System Diffuser 12/16mm host D508-12
Aquarium Atomizer System Diffuser 16/22mm host D508-16

I see two sellers now, Both in HK.

SteveU


----------



## hbosman

GTR said:


> Aquarium Atomizer System Diffuser 08/12mm host D508-08
> Aquarium Atomizer System Diffuser 12/16mm host D508-12
> Aquarium Atomizer System Diffuser 16/22mm host D508-16
> 
> I see two sellers now, Both in HK.
> 
> SteveU


Ok that's not the one I ordered, works on the same principal I think, but mine is a one size fits all I hope.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b5de9e6c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ddtran46

One size fits all? Lol
Hopefully it fits your filter.


----------



## Momotaro

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Dioxi...d=p3286.c0.m14

As I mentioned earlier in tis thread, I have been running one for over a year now and it runs like a charm. 

I cannot recall whether or not it is a one size fits all item, however. I think it may be, but suggest everyone wait until someone receives the item (as much as I'd like to, I am not inclined to disassemble my plumbing to check  ).


----------



## snoz0r

anyone notice any flow decrease because of this?

i'm interested in getting one, but i already have a hydor eth running inline on my eheim ecco 2234, not really sure how much i would want to sacrifice the flow


----------



## hbosman

Momotaro said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Dioxi...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in tis thread, I have been running one for over a year now and it runs like a charm.
> 
> I cannot recall whether or not it is a one size fits all item, however. I think it may be, but suggest everyone wait until someone receives the item (as much as I'd like to, I am not inclined to disassemble my plumbing to check  ).


I'd be using it with a Rena XP2 5/8" (16-22). Since Ehiem uses that size on some models, I'm hoping that size is common enough that the diffuser will fit. I now keep an extra piece of tubing around to verify size before I take my tubing apart. I learned to keep a piece around for sizing when I put together a PVC reactor.


----------



## Momotaro

> anyone notice any flow decrease because of this?


No. I haven't seen any decrease in flow.


----------



## talontsiawd

I saw these the other day and it got me interested. I know that not many people have had it for long and one said that they haven't had to clean it, can anyone verify this? I don't want to deal with pulling it off every month or two, the only thing keeping me from buying one right now.


----------



## Lnb

OK, so before I'm tempted to invest in a couple of these things. The first one with the threaded connects for $30 not the $10 ones. 

What's the verdict? Is it worth ditching my ceramic diffusers? 

I have two of the pretty glass ones from Orlando at GL on my 55g but can't afford any for my three smaller tanks. With these for less than the price of one of those I can do my three tanks. :thumbsup:

Two of the tanks have Rena XP 1 and one with a 2215. What size should I order. The larger one for the Rena and smaller one for the 2215??


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

hbosman said:


> Ok that's not the one I ordered, works on the same principal I think, but mine is a one size fits all I hope.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b5de9e6c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I just got the one you linked. I bought the largest sized one, with the 16mm barbs. It fits well, and would not fit 1/2" tubing I am pretty sure. All you have to do is convert metric to standard to see which size you need.

There is no reduction in flow, as the water flows straight through the middle, and the ceramic diffuser pushes CO2 in from the outside.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I just got the one you linked. I bought the largest sized one, with the 16mm barbs. It fits well, and would not fit 1/2" tubing I am pretty sure. All you have to do is convert metric to standard to see which size you need.


Am I the only one not seeing where the measurements are, metric or standard?:help:


----------



## Raul-7

> I saw these the other day and it got me interested. I know that not many people have had it for long and one said that they haven't had to clean it, can anyone verify this? I don't want to deal with pulling it off every month or two, the only thing keeping me from buying one right now.


The disc doesn't get dirty because the water is running inside it rather than around it, there is no visible light reaching the wet side of the disc. 



> OK, so before I'm tempted to invest in a couple of these things. The first one with the threaded connects for $30 not the $10 ones.
> 
> What's the verdict? Is it worth ditching my ceramic diffusers?


I'm using the cheaper model and it works perfectly. After installing it and using the same bubble rate that I was using on the regular disc I noticed my fish began to gasp for oxygen after 2 hours. Hence I can conclude it is more efficient at producing CO2 mist and visibly it is much more efficient. All I see are tiny CO2 bubbles (and a couple larger ones, but I believe it's due to the weaker filter not the diffuser) being dispersed around the aquarium.


----------



## hbosman

Raul-7 said:


> The disc doesn't get dirty because the water is running inside it rather than around it, there is no visible light reaching the wet side of the disc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the cheaper model and it works perfectly. After installing it and using the same bubble rate that I was using on the regular disc I noticed my fish began to gasp for oxygen after 2 hours. Hence I can conclude it is more efficient at producing CO2 mist and visibly it is much more efficient. All I see are tiny CO2 bubbles (and a couple larger ones, but I believe it's due to the weaker filter not the diffuser) being dispersed around the aquarium.


Good to hear. I bought 2 because the shipping is more expensive than the diffuser. They should arrive early next week, I will post my results.


----------



## captain_bu

Raul-7 said:


> The disc doesn't get dirty because the water is running inside it rather than around it, there is no visible light reaching the wet side of the disc.


It may not grow algae but it will get dirty. Same gunk that builds up on the walls of the filter hoses is going to pass through.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

2wheelsx2 said:


> Am I the only one not seeing where the measurements are, metric or standard?:help:


Hmm... I must have been thinking of the other diffuser everyone was going crazy over.

After taking a second look at mine, 1/2" hose would fit on the hose barbs, but you'd need a hose clamp for sure on each end (which you should use anyway), since the tube won't go up the barb too far.

So far, I'd say well worth four bucks. It's quieter than a needle wheel pump, and gives similar results (bubbles are somewhat larger with this).


----------



## ddtran46

I think my inline diffuser is a little dirty because it seems to be clogged; I do not see a fine mist of bubbles like I used to have. So I will take a look at it this weekend and clean it if I have to.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Hmm... I must have been thinking of the other diffuser everyone was going crazy over.
> 
> After taking a second look at mine, 1/2" hose would fit on the hose barbs, but you'd need a hose clamp for sure on each end (which you should use anyway), since the tube won't go up the barb too far.
> 
> So far, I'd say well worth four bucks. It's quieter than a needle wheel pump, and gives similar results (bubbles are somewhat larger with this).


So the 5/8" will go over these no problem then?


----------



## hbosman

ddtran46 said:


> I think my inline diffuser is a little dirty because it seems to be clogged; I do not see a fine mist of bubbles like I used to have. So I will take a look at it this weekend and clean it if I have to.


For how long have been running it when you noticed bigger bubbles?


----------



## Lnb

ddtran46 said:


> I think my inline diffuser is a little dirty because it seems to be clogged; I do not see a fine mist of bubbles like I used to have. So I will take a look at it this weekend and clean it if I have to.


How do you plan on cleaning this? Would you not be concerned about bleach and plastic?


----------



## ddtran46

hbosman said:


> For how long have been running it when you noticed bigger bubbles?


I do not get any bubbles anymore. I do not think it is even diffusing the co2 anymore. My drop checker is at a dark blue color


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

2wheelsx2 said:


> So the 5/8" will go over these no problem then?


Yes, I am using 5/8 tubing and it fits perfectly. Very recommended product. It seems as though the bubbles are smaller today than yesterday, which puts it in the range of performance I was getting from my needle wheel pump, but without using any electricity. Win!:bounce:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Lnb said:


> How do you plan on cleaning this? Would you not be concerned about bleach and plastic?


Bleach, or Tilex. Either will work well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Yes, I am using 5/8 tubing and it fits perfectly. Very recommended product. It seems as though the bubbles are smaller today than yesterday, which puts it in the range of performance I was getting from my needle wheel pump, but without using any electricity. Win!:bounce:


Cool. For the price of these things, I'll just get a half dozen so that I can just chuck them out after a couple of cleanings which should be a year or so.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Indeed! The shipping time wasn't too bad either, a little over a week from purchase to my doorstep.


----------



## Indignation

So, has anyone tried the 8/12 mm model? I was wondering if it would work on a zoo-med 501 filter.


----------



## ddtran46

Indignation said:


> So, has anyone tried the 8/12 mm model? I was wondering if it would work on a zoo-med 501 filter.


yeah I bought that size for my zoo-med too. I posted pics earlier in this thread.


----------



## GTR

ddtran46 said:


> I do not get any bubbles anymore. I do not think it is even diffusing the co2 anymore. My drop checker is at a dark blue color


So you got it on Aug 8 and it's not working now? Do you have a BC?

SteveU


----------



## brohawk

My DC will no longer get out of the blue too, in a 29 gal, on a 2215 w/ 7 - 8 bps... No fine mist at all anymore. Noticed that the airline nut is cracking...


----------



## GTR

Bad news and glad I haven't hooked mine up. It sounded like a good way to avoid building a new DIY reactor but when I saw it was just a cylindrical diffuser in a housing I couldn't see how it wouldn't clog like a normal diffuser in time. Pulling it out for a soaking/cleaning isn't something I'd want to do all the time.

So far it looks like about one month of use can be expected before it needs maintenance.

SteveU


----------



## brohawk

I'm not seeing bubbles come out of my lily pipe either though. Hence I think I've just got some leaking.


----------



## brohawk

Yup, a leak. Top of the nut, out of where the airline goes through, started flaking/peeling back away from the airline, from I assume over tightening on my part. Really thin plastic on the head of the nut -- cheap... And also out of the damn threads themselves! I want my money back.

Used a ton of pipe dope before it stopped leaking at the threads, and now super glue gel around the airline in hopes of salvaging this thing.


----------



## ddtran46

Ok..my co2 is diffusing again. There was a bad connection between needle valve and the check valve. There was also a bad connection where you had to connect the tubing to the inline diffuser.


----------



## Lnb

brohawk said:


> Yup, a leak. Top of the nut, out of where the airline goes through, started flaking/peeling back away from the airline, from I assume over tightening on my part. Really thin plastic on the head of the nut -- cheap... And also out of the damn threads themselves! I want my money back.
> 
> Used a ton of pipe dope before it stopped leaking at the threads, and now super glue gel around the airline in hopes of salvaging this thing.





ddtran46 said:


> Ok..my co2 is diffusing again. There was a bad connection between needle valve and the check valve. There was also a bad connection where you had to connect the tubing to the inline diffuser.


Guess it's more trouble than it's worth!! This would drive me crazy.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Lnb said:


> Guess it's more trouble than it's worth!! This would drive me crazy.


Uh, not really. Unplug filter. Check.

Attach CO2 line to co2 nipple. Check.

Cut outflow in half, stick diffuser in middle. Check.

Re-plug in filter. Check. 

Done.


----------



## GTR

But if the air line nut is prone to crack what about the water line nuts? It should be made of a material able to withstand hand tightening. JMO

SteveU


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

which one did you get?


----------



## dhavoc

i have had the $10 one for 2 months now. it DOES clog up and need to be cleaned. thats the problem, the inside is fairly straight forward as you can access it thru the larger intake openings, but mine got build up outside the tube duffuser (you can see the gunk thru the clear plastic cover. the ONLY way in there is thru the co2 nipple, there is no way to easily get clorox etc in there to clean it. i just ended up dumping it in the bottle with clorox water i use to clean my HOT magun cartriges. takes a few days, but it will eventually get in there. getting it out and rinsing it is another matter. i had a second one NIB lying around so i just swapped them out. so long story short, it is great for efficient diffusion of CO2 versus a ceramic diffuser in the tank, but cleaning for maintenance is a bitch and probably not worth doing. if they can make these where you can access the outside of the diffuser tube for cleaning (make it a screw on seal or similar) it would be a great product. as it is now though, its not a good purchase, unless you can afford to dump it and replace it every few months when it plugs up.

just my experience with it anyway. YMMV.


----------



## hbosman

I wouldn't have expected it to gunk up on the outside of the ceramic tube. I have two of these on the way so I'll use them until they gunk up I suppose. Thanks for the input.


----------



## hbosman

dhavoc said:


> i have had the $10 one for 2 months now. it DOES clog up and need to be cleaned. thats the problem, the inside is fairly straight forward as you can access it thru the larger intake openings, but mine got build up outside the tube duffuser (you can see the gunk thru the clear plastic cover. the ONLY way in there is thru the co2 nipple, there is no way to easily get clorox etc in there to clean it. i just ended up dumping it in the bottle with clorox water i use to clean my HOT magun cartriges. takes a few days, but it will eventually get in there. getting it out and rinsing it is another matter. i had a second one NIB lying around so i just swapped them out. so long story short, it is great for efficient diffusion of CO2 versus a ceramic diffuser in the tank, but cleaning for maintenance is a bitch and probably not worth doing. if they can make these where you can access the outside of the diffuser tube for cleaning (make it a screw on seal or similar) it would be a great product. as it is now though, its not a good purchase, unless you can afford to dump it and replace it every few months when it plugs up.
> 
> just my experience with it anyway. YMMV.


Do you by chance, turn your co2 off at night? Just wondering how gunk could pass through ceramic with co2 pressure applied. I run co2 24/7 so I'm wondering if I will have the same issue.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Indeed! The shipping time wasn't too bad either, a little over a week from purchase to my doorstep.


Well, so much for the not bad shipping. I asked the seller for six and he quoted me $53 shipping for $25 worth of product! He basically multiplied the shipping by 6 and then gave me a 10% discount. That's no longer a deal as far as I'm concerned. Hmmm...I might go to a Rex style reactor after all.


----------



## GTR

I don't think I should be surprised that these will clog up just like a normal disc. Without some sort of valve before and after the input/output it would be a pain to pull it offline for cleaning all the time even with a spare on hand. Kinda reminds me of a canister filter from long ago that made it a big production to clean so it didn't get cleaned.

SteveU


----------



## brohawk

Mine's working again. Nice, very fine bubbles. But they're everywhere. Kind of looks like a fog in the tank rather than 7-Up. So I think I'll be moving it to the inlet side and have my canister further dissolve things as I prefer the clear look.

Then I'm guessing I won't have to clean this often, if at all anyway. But if I do, should be easy enough, as I plan to have it connected above the quick disconnects so that I have the option to clean it at the same time as I do the glass inlet.


----------



## dhavoc

hbosman said:


> Do you by chance, turn your co2 off at night? Just wondering how gunk could pass through ceramic with co2 pressure applied. I run co2 24/7 so I'm wondering if I will have the same issue.


yes i shut it down at night, that was the reason water was getting thru the diffuser into the exterior portion. if you run 24/7, i dont see it being a problem. though you will still need to remove to clean the inside of it where the water passes every so often. even in a no light location, my filter tubes etc manage to get a nice biofilm growth on them after a couple of months.

i could just run it all the the time, but that would just defeat the purpose i got them for, which was efficiency.

i cut the clogged one open and found the tube was corroding as well. that diffuser is not made of ceramic, but some porus metal. when i was shaking the clorox out, chunks of rust came out with it.








[/URL][/IMG]

for 3 bucks though, i wasnt expecting much anyway.


----------



## CL

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, so much for the not bad shipping. I asked the seller for six and he quoted me $53 shipping for $25 worth of product! He basically multiplied the shipping by 6 and then gave me a 10% discount. That's no longer a deal as far as I'm concerned. Hmmm...I might go to a Rex style reactor after all.


Must be because you're in Canada


----------



## 2wheelsx2

clwatkins10 said:


> Must be because you're in Canada


Nope. The shipping per unit is the same whether it's US or Canada. He's just not discounting the shipping at all except for 10%, when in reality, shipping 6 of them should be about the same as for 2 of them.


----------



## Lnb

I clean the Cal Aqua glass diffusers maybe every 7 - 8 months. I would rather save up the $$ and get one of those. 

I'm much too busy to deal with the nonsense of babying a piece of mediocre equipment. For me it's not worth it. I'll deal with the regular ceramic diffusers. They're just as inexpensive and maybe even more cost effective seeing how these "new guys on the block" are not holding up.

Thanks to all who have made the monetary sacrifice. roud:


----------



## Lnb

dhavoc said:


> i cut the clogged one open and found the tube was corroding as well. that diffuser is not made of ceramic, but some porus metal. when i was shaking the clorox out, chunks of rust came out with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> for 3 bucks though, i wasnt expecting much anyway.


Well, that's one way of supplementing your tank with iron!! :biggrin:


----------



## dhavoc

no kidding, they should advertise it as a multi-use tool....


----------



## hbosman

dhavoc said:


> yes i shut it down at night, that was the reason water was getting thru the diffuser into the exterior portion. if you run 24/7, i dont see it being a problem. though you will still need to remove to clean the inside of it where the water passes every so often. even in a no light location, my filter tubes etc manage to get a nice biofilm growth on them after a couple of months.
> 
> i could just run it all the the time, but that would just defeat the purpose i got them for, which was efficiency.
> 
> i cut the clogged one open and found the tube was corroding as well. that diffuser is not made of ceramic, but some porus metal. when i was shaking the clorox out, chunks of rust came out with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> for 3 bucks though, i wasnt expecting much anyway.


Metal, I wouldn't have guessed that. They should have marketed it as an iron injector to. LOL 

So it looks like I will have to keep my water pump handy for when I my two inline diffusers rust out. Thanks alot for your input.


----------



## hbosman

Lnb said:


> I clean the Cal Aqua glass diffusers maybe every 7 - 8 months. I would rather save up the $$ and get one of those.
> 
> I'm much too busy to deal with the nonsense of babying a piece of mediocre equipment. For me it's not worth it. I'll deal with the regular ceramic diffusers. They're just as inexpensive and maybe even more cost effective seeing how these "new guys on the block" are not holding up.
> 
> Thanks to all who have made the monetary sacrifice. roud:


Nah, my water pump works better and needs less maintenance than ceramic diffusers. The only draw back is the noise when the bubbles hit the impeller. It gives me more options for water and co2 flow as well. Glass diffusers do look better though, until the ceramic disk turns green and big bubbles are coming out just one side. So far, all diffusion methods have their drawbacks. But its fun experimenting, especially since the cheaper methods are not that much worse of a solution. But perhaps, they don't look as elegant. :icon_lol:


----------



## Lnb

I agree. I just can't stand the noise.

I actually meant the Cal Aqua inline glass diffusers. They don't need cleaning very often at all. The regular glass ceramic ones need to be clean monthly but I have spares so when one is being cleaned I just pop in a replacement.

Hmmmm ..... hey, Christmas is right around the corner. Let's start the wishlist now!! :angel:


----------



## comatoast

Oh well, I guess I should have waited awhile before ordering one of these (more $ down the tubes-literally). So now, while I'm still considering alternatives to the pricey Cal Aqua inline, has anyone seen or tried one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-DEFUSER-L-f...ViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101?rvr_id= ? If not, maybe I'll decide to put still more $ which I can't afford at risk. (I know, at this rate I'll have wasted enough $ to pay for the expensive one soon.)


----------



## hbosman

Lnb said:


> I agree. I just can't stand the noise.
> 
> I actually meant the Cal Aqua inline glass diffusers. They don't need cleaning very often at all. The regular glass ceramic ones need to be clean monthly but I have spares so when one is being cleaned I just pop in a replacement.
> 
> Hmmmm ..... hey, Christmas is right around the corner. Let's start the wishlist now!! :angel:


Do you house your Cal Aqua inline glass diffuser inside your stand? If its kept where light wouldn't get to it, I suppose it wouldn't need to be cleaned as often as a regular ceramic diffuser. If I wasn't prone to breaking glass, it would be worth a try.


----------



## Lnb

hbosman said:


> Do you house your Cal Aqua inline glass diffuser inside your stand? If its kept where light wouldn't get to it, I suppose it wouldn't need to be cleaned as often as a regular ceramic diffuser. If I wasn't prone to breaking glass, it would be worth a try.


Outside of stand. PM sent as to not hijack thread. :biggrin:


----------



## speedballz

I received this in the mail today. Installed it to the outflow. Then I noticed that my bubble counter that is usually set at 2 bps was barely moving. I was getting about 1 bubble every 2 seconds. Adjusted the needle valve for higher bubbles but it wasn't changing. Still 1 bubble every 2 seconds. Checked the air valve and the connections. Everything is good. 

Got fustrated and disconnected the atomizer and reconnected the co2 back to the mag 3 powerhead. Bubble counter is working fine now. Could adjust with the needle valve.

Anyone have any idea what's wrong with the atomizer? Reason I wanted to tried the new diffuser is that I don't want to waste unnecessary electricity with the powerhead if I can get the same result with this diffuser.


----------



## GTR

Increase the working pressure? Leak at the air connection to the device? The lower the pressure the longer it will take to build in the lines.

SteveU


----------



## speedballz

i maxed out on the needle valve. but when i reconnect the co2 line back to the venturi on the needle wheel powerhead, the bubbles in the bubble counter went full blast. so i do have the pressure but when i connect to the diffuser, i'm getting 1 bubble every 2-3 seconds.



GTR said:


> Increase the working pressure? Leak at the air connection to the device? The lower the pressure the longer it will take to build in the lines.
> 
> SteveU


----------



## ddtran46

My co2 system is getting on my nerves...The tube connected to the outflow of the needle valve keeps getting loose. I do not know how this happens if I tighten it all the way. This is the first time it happened to me after about a month since I hooked up the inline diffuser.


----------



## Indignation

comatoast said:


> Oh well, I guess I should have waited awhile before ordering one of these (more $ down the tubes-literally). So now, while I'm still considering alternatives to the pricey Cal Aqua inline, has anyone seen or tried one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-DEFUSER-L-f...ViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101?rvr_id= ? If not, maybe I'll decide to put still more $ which I can't afford at risk. (I know, at this rate I'll have wasted enough $ to pay for the expensive one soon.)


Don't waste your money, it's junk. I had one for a while, it's simply an in-tank reactor that works poorly and takes up a ton of space. I modded mine with a rio 180 power head with DIY needle wheel mod, and it worked well. I ended up removing the reactor, and the rio did just as well on it's own. 

If you're still looking for an optimal co2 diffusion method, give the needle/mesh wheel power head mod a try. If you don't mind the carbonated look, it grows plants like crazy. Worst case, you buy a new impeller and you have a spare power head, so it's not really money wasted.

Also, I've heard good things about the Cal Aqua inline diffuser.:icon_wink

And to not completely  thread-jack, today I hooked up one of these inline diffusers (cheap boyu model) on an eheim 2236 in a 20 gallon. so far its working awesome, very fine diffusion. I'll post my results as time goes on.


----------



## GTR

speedballz said:


> i maxed out on the needle valve. but when i reconnect the co2 line back to the venturi on the needle wheel powerhead, the bubbles in the bubble counter went full blast. so i do have the pressure but when i connect to the diffuser, i'm getting 1 bubble every 2-3 seconds.


I didn't mean the NV. The way you're feeding the CO2 into the powerhead there's very little pressure required. With this thing it's like a ceramic disk and will require more pressure to force air through it. Not saying that's the problem for sure but it's a possibility since I don't know what your working pressure is set at.

SteveU


----------



## brohawk

Now I've got a hairline crack in the housing (near the airline nipple but not related to other leak I had) that's leaking water, whether CO2 is on or not. Oh, and of course it's not diffusing a thing either. I'm gonna try repairing it w/ pvc glue. If that fails, not much else I can do but ask for a refund/replacement.


----------



## brohawk

While waiting for the glue to dry on the above repair, it's now leaking out of a completely different area, while not connected nor under pressure...

Either this thing's a complete P.O.S. or I got a defected one.


----------



## Lnb

I vote for P.O.S.


----------



## nvision

with due respect, i think the p.o.s. comment is uncalled for if you haven't used the product--brohawk's incident may be an isolated case. we have all hoped for more affordable inline diffusers and i'm glad we are sharing these experiences. sorry to hear about the crack, btw. materials have certain stress tolerances and sometimes it just takes that extra bit of pressure for them to give out. i've seen other fractures in all sorts of brand name filter equipments, powerheads, etc. 

if it's still relatively early, i'd try asking for an exchange and give it a second chance. good luck!


----------



## ddtran46

brohawk said:


> While waiting for the glue to dry on the above repair, it's now leaking out of a completely different area, while not connected nor under pressure...
> 
> Either this thing's a complete P.O.S. or I got a defected one.


yeah..I think you got a defected one. My inline has not cracked or anything like that.(knock on wood)


----------



## Lnb

nvision said:


> with due respect, i think the p.o.s. comment is uncalled for if you haven't used the product--brohawk's incident may be an isolated case. we have all hoped for more affordable inline diffusers and i'm glad we are sharing these experiences. sorry to hear about the crack, btw. materials have certain stress tolerances and sometimes it just takes that extra bit of pressure for them to give out. i've seen other fractures in all sorts of brand name filter equipments, powerheads, etc.
> 
> if it's still relatively early, i'd try asking for an exchange and give it a second chance. good luck!


Obviously there is an issue with quality control. There are other issues as seen in this thread. Yes, we would all want an in expensive diffuser but how much messing around do you need to do? Is it really worth your time? 

I don't care how much an item is sold for. Basically when I pay for something I want it to work, period. Not rust out in 30 days or become loose in xx days. Do I have to check for leaks like every few weeks? No! 

Yes, materials do have certain tolerances and stress levels. If it can't handle normal levels of usage and if it can't handle hand tightening then the item is basically of inadequate quality for it's stated use. Did anyone here tighten it with a pipe wrench or pliers to cause these cracks? 

I have also seen "name brands" with fractures and other defects. Being a name brand does not disqualify them from making P.O.S.

I doubt that this is the answer to anyone's dreams of an inexpensive diffuser. Diffuser roulette is not my game for I do not have the time nor patience for this.

*I again thank everyone who has made the monetary and time contribution to this quest! *

Remember I didn't make the statement I just agreed to it. I truly hope you prove me wrong. :icon_mrgr


----------



## hbosman

I've been running this diffuser in the for a week and so far, works pretty well. I bought 2 because the shipping costs were higher than the item cost. I couldn't resist the bargain.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b64be663&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I'll let you know of any issues when they arise. So far, there have been issues with the diffusion methods I've tried in the past so, I expect issues here as well.


----------



## hbosman

By the way, it's ceramic inside not metal so, I don't expect rust. :icon_bigg


----------



## rich815

hbosman said:


> I've been running this diffuser in the for a week and so far, works pretty well. I bought 2 because the shipping costs were higher than the item cost. I couldn't resist the bargain.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b64be663&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I'll let you know of any issues when they arise. So far, there have been issues with the diffusion methods I've tried in the past so, I expect issues here as well.


That's the same one a couple of us refer to earlier in this thread.


----------



## rwong2k

it's probably QC, qc in china is terrible =)
about 10 of my friends own it and mine is coming in the mail, and they all highly recommend it, after using all the others, ceremic difusser, rex one etc etc


----------



## hbosman

rich815 said:


> That's the same one a couple of us refer to earlier in this thread.


Yeah I know but, there some comments made that were perhaps inaccurate. It might still turn out to be a POS but if not, it could turn into the best bargain around. 


Its not metal, its ceramic.

It is kind of one size fits all, it does fit 5/8" (16-22) tubing and smaller. One problem I did have so far is, the distance between the 5/8 " tubing and co2 tubing is very tight. It works if you install co2 tube first and then install the 5/8 " tubing.


----------



## hbosman

rwong2k said:


> it's probably QC, qc in china is terrible =)
> about 10 of my friends own it and mine is coming in the mail, and they all highly recommend it, after using all the others, ceremic difusser, rex one etc etc


QC, another reason I bought two. LOL
I don't see the value in spending over $100.00 for one that is better but, works in the same way. I can buy 30 of these babies and maybe a few will work well. I don't have to worry about breaking them during installation and won't stress if I get aggrevated and toss them in the garbage.

If I spent $100.00 and didn't like it, I would feel just plain silly. 
I know, I might be missing out on the asthetics but, that's $100.00 I can apply to another camera lens soon.

My two cents. Hopefully not affending anybodies alternate opinions.


----------



## brohawk

So Mr. Wu over at aquahk was willing to swap out a replacement for me. Just rcvd yesterday. Can't complain about their customer service, for sure. They've always been good to me and like this one, have fixed any problems I've had. Will try hooking this one up today...


----------



## GTR

I just put mine back in the box and put it in the drawer. Build a second reactor for the tank instead. Pulling it off line to clean like a diffuser didn't appeal to me.

SteveU


----------



## dhavoc

hbosman said:


> By the way, it's ceramic inside not metal so, I don't expect rust. :icon_bigg


unless they can make ceramic that dents insteads of shatters on impact(creator would be a millionaire) mine are metal. just took a hammer and chisel to mine and it dents.

maybe you got a different knock off made in china, but mine were both metal and rusted after a month or so. they also plugged up with no way to clean them. interesting idea, but unless they make it cleanable, or you can afford to throw them away when they plug up its a waste of money. no matter how cheap they are. my opinion only of course.








[/URL][/IMG]

PS, this is the second of 2 i had, and they both stopped working after about a month.


----------



## hbosman

dhavoc said:


> unless they can make ceramic that dents insteads of shatters on impact(creator would be a millionaire) mine are metal. just took a hammer and chisel to mine and it dents.
> 
> maybe you got a different knock off made in china, but mine were both metal and rusted after a month or so. they also plugged up with no way to clean them. interesting idea, but unless they make it cleanable, or you can afford to throw them away when they plug up its a waste of money. no matter how cheap they are. my opinion only of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> PS, this is the second of 2 i had, and they both stopped working after about a month.



I see in your picture that they look like grey metal. Mine are white and look ceramic, just like I had in my link. Can you attach a link to where you purchased yours from? If mine were to clog in a month then yeah, it wouldnt be worth it. If it were to last a couple of months, then maybe. I'll have to see how long mine lasts.


----------



## dhavoc

mine came back from Japan, could be different manufacturers, but the housing is the same. which is my major problem with the design, you cant clean it easily. i dont run my co2 24/7, and so water does seep into the outer chamber, like any ceramic diffuser would, and of course stuff grows. even in the dark of my cabinet i get a nice bio-film on anything the aquarium water gets in contact with. make it cleanable (threaded outer caps would be ideal) and it would be a nice option to ceramic in tank diffusers.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

For those with experience with Mazzei injectors, wouldn't they eventually run into a constriction problem too? Obviously they can't be cleaned. How is that managed? Or has it been too short a time since people started using them to observe this problem?


----------



## Momotaro

The mention of the inside of the diffuser being made of metal begs the question "How does the CO2 get diffused into the water flow through and apparently sold metal tube?"

As mentioned several times in this thread, I have been using said diffuser for some time now. I see CO2 bubbles blowing out of my spray bar, I see a change in color in my drop checker and see the pH drop on my controller. If this were indeed a solid metal tube, how is the CO2 hitting my water column?


----------



## dhavoc

dont know how it diffuses, but i assume its some porrous metallic cylinder. mine anyway is NOT ceramic, it dents and i hammered it pretty good to see if i could shatter it. it does diffuse nice small bubbles when it wasnt plugged, but mine got clogged in a pretty short period of time. gonna take a recip saw to it tonight to see the insides better.


----------



## Momotaro

Interesting.

Some sort of thick metal mesh, perhaps?


----------



## bibbels

brohawk said:


> While waiting for the glue to dry on the above repair, it's now leaking out of a completely different area, while not connected nor under pressure...
> 
> Either this thing's a complete *P.O.S.* or I got a defected one.


Agreed

I bought one of these a while back and just today put it into service. Well, I _tried_ to at least. There are little, nearly invisible hairline cracks in the housing that leak water. Very poorly made.
Needless to say I'm disappointed and do not recommend this product.


----------



## Lnb

Momotaro said:


> The mention of the inside of the diffuser being made of metal begs the question "How does the CO2 get diffused into the water flow through and apparently sold metal tube?"
> 
> As mentioned several times in this thread, I have been using said diffuser for some time now. I see CO2 bubbles blowing out of my spray bar, I see a change in color in my drop checker and see the pH drop on my controller. If this were indeed a solid metal tube, how is the CO2 hitting my water column?


Momotaro I think you got "THE" prototype. :hihi:


----------



## hbosman

It's been about a month, so far so good. No clogging or rusting issues. In fact, I backed off the bubble rate from 3 bubbles per second to 2 bps and still maintaining light lime green in 4 kdh drop checker. So far, not a bad buy for $10.00 US. I do wish there was more space for the water output hose and co2 input hose on top, so I could put a host clamp on it. I have hose clamps everywhere else though. I re attached link so you know which one I'm talking about without having to back track. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...in_0?hash=item19b6bc86b6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## brohawk

Have had my replacement on the intake side of my canister for the last couple weeks. No leaks so far, and I'm getting complete dissolution like what I had w/ a rex reactor (i.e., a few barely visible bubbles here and there) only w/o the decreased flow. My canister does spew out excess gas a couple times late in the lighting period, but not constantly every 15 - 30 mins like I experienced when using the canister as my sole diffuser/reactor. Haven't cleaned it yet, but I'm hopeful my current results will at least continue for 1+ month at a time, as that's about how often I pull out my glassware for cleaning too.

Yes, there could be quality issues, but as I've now received a decent unit, I (so far) couldn't be happier.


----------



## hbosman

I put my inline diffuser on the output because earlier I did try diffusing with my Rena XP2 and it belched to often. With it on the output you get misting similar to a ceramic diffuser or needwheel pump. I don't quite like the 7 up appearance but it does have its benefits. One thing that is nice using an inline diffuser, it's small and can be hidden in the stand. No looking at water pumps, wires and hoses in the tank and not having to hear ticking of bubbles hitting an impeller is music to my ears. So far, no cleaning of ceramic diffusers and watching the mist turning into 2 or three streams leaving the disk.

But like any diffusion method, I'm sure there will be an annoying downside to this method. :icon_lol:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

I've been using the model like momo and bosman for over a month now, and am also having fine results.


----------



## Indignation

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I've been using the model like momo and bosman for over a month now, and am also having fine results.


Ditto, for 2 months.
Oddly, it seems as if the cheaper Boyu model is the better buy.


----------



## hbosman

Indignation said:


> Ditto, for 2 months.
> Oddly, it seems as if the cheaper Boyu model is the better buy.


Yep, no need to disassemble and clean yet. Besides my PVC Reactor, this has been the most hastle free co2 dissolution method so far. Better than the PVC Reactor in that it does not reduce filter flow. If I ever have to swap out the inline diffuser to the spare one, I will probably order more. I could bleach clean and rinse them in rotation every several months. Beats doing that on a weekly basis with in tank diffusers.


----------



## fluff34567

for those that say the diffuser is rusting have you checked that it is magnetic??? i really dont see them using a ferrous metal diffuser.......


----------



## Church

I don't know if I missed it in this thread or not, but can anyone help me find a source for the Boyu model? Now that the brave guinea pigs have tested out the model that is the namesake of this thread, I am definitely going to go with the Boyu one.

Also, regarding the Boyu... I'll be putting it into my Eheim 2213 which currently has a spraybar. I'm guessing I'll have to replace the spraybar with a jet type outflow, correct? This will be going on my 10g.


----------



## Guest

Church said:


> Also, regarding the Boyu... I'll be putting it into my Eheim 2213 which currently has a spraybar. I'm guessing I'll have to replace the spraybar with a jet type outflow, correct? This will be going on my 10g.


I did away with my spray bar on my 2217 and just left the little elbow they give you and used one suction cup on the elbow to hold it in place.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

A spray bar or just the elbow will be fine. I use the elbow on my tanks now. 

Here's the link to the seller's store.


----------



## koop

If anyones looking to save a few bucks I have a Brand New one for sale.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/94697-fs-brand-new-inline-aquarium-atomizer.html


----------



## hbosman

Here's the one I've been using for over a month. It works well, only complaint is the connector for the two hoses are a little to close. Push co2 tube on first, then push the water out on and works OK. If you decide to go with this one, order 2, the shipping costs more than the diffuser.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b74b6e36


----------



## 2wheelsx2

hbosman said:


> If you decide to go with this one, order 2, the shipping costs more than the diffuser.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Carbon-Diox...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b74b6e36


The only problem with that idea is that the seller is not willing to discount on shipping per unit, so there's no significant savings to speak of, at least when I asked him a month ago.


----------



## daverockssocks

I had one on my tank for 2 weeks but have now tossed it.

I don't know what was going on but the Co2 was NOT dissolving, in fact the water in my bubble counter was carbonated due to the pressures built up. I was running it on the output of my XP3.

So now not only did I waste money, but I'm fighting an outbreak of BBA from the inconsistent Co2.


----------



## hbosman

2wheelsx2 said:


> The only problem with that idea is that the seller is not willing to discount on shipping per unit, so there's no significant savings to speak of, at least when I asked him a month ago.


Yeah you're right. Remembering now, the discount wasn't significent. Well since I had to wait three weeks, might as well get two anyway. As inexpensive as they are, if they work, I would like to have a spare when they need to be cleaned.


----------



## hbosman

daverockssocks said:


> I had one on my tank for 2 weeks but have now tossed it.
> 
> I don't know what was going on but the Co2 was NOT dissolving, in fact the water in my bubble counter was carbonated due to the pressures built up. I was running it on the output of my XP3.
> 
> So now not only did I waste money, but I'm fighting an outbreak of BBA from the inconsistent Co2.



Odd, bba is virtually non existent in my tank now....finally!


----------



## Church

eyebeatbadgers, I checked the link you posted above, and that seller doesn't seem to have the boyu model. Unless I overlooked it, which is possible, because Ebay stores are among the most cluttered, unattractive web pages ever and they almost send me into an epileptic fit.

I really want to order a pair of Boyu's.


----------



## rich815

Church said:


> eyebeatbadgers, I checked the link you posted above, and that seller doesn't seem to have the boyu model. Unless I overlooked it, which is possible, because Ebay stores are among the most cluttered, unattractive web pages ever and they almost send me into an epileptic fit.
> 
> I really want to order a pair of Boyu's.


Just put the word "Diffuser" in the easily found search box at the vendor's ebay store:

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/nemo-in-mongo__W0QQ_sidZ170120410?_nkw=diffuser


----------



## Church

^ Oh, I didn't realize those were the Boyu's. I was looking for something that actually said Boyu. :icon_redf

At any rate, thank you for finding them for me. Anyone who's ordered them from here, how long did it take to ship to the States?


----------



## rich815

Church said:


> ^ Oh, I didn't realize those were the Boyu's. I was looking for something that actually said Boyu. :icon_redf
> 
> At any rate, thank you for finding them for me. Anyone who's ordered them from here, how long did it take to ship to the States?


I have one of these on my 60P tank and it works great. Got it privately earlier this year from someone in the US. I just ordered 2 more from that seller just to have around for possible future tanks and maybe might try them on both lines of my two canisters on my 72 gal at some point (currently using an inline PVC DIY reactor and a glass diffuser on that tank).

As for shipping time from HK to US they mention 7-15 days in the auction. I've bought other items from HK and about 10 days is average.


----------



## Church

Well then I'd better go ahead and place my order now, so I'm not waiting forever. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Do you think the BOYU diffuser is adequate for a 80g tank - 10bps?


----------



## Wasserpest

About a week running the "Atomizer", I just checked and it makes a hissing noise. CO2 is escaping the cheapo plastic housing. Not where the nipple connects to the tubing, but where the plastic caps are glued to the transparent housing.

No good.


----------



## brohawk

Wasserpest said:


> About a week running the "Atomizer", I just checked and it makes a hissing noise. CO2 is escaping the cheapo plastic housing. Not where the nipple connects to the tubing, but where the plastic caps are glued to the transparent housing.
> 
> No good.


That's where my first one eventually started leaking. So far the replacement hasn't done so, though I've been extremely careful w/ it, but obviously the general quality of these units is sub par.


----------



## myraymond

*Question for The cheap boyu one*

Does anybody know if that one can work with 90 G tank? Thx.


----------



## S&KGray

daverockssocks said:


> I had one on my tank for 2 weeks but have now tossed it.
> 
> I don't know what was going on but the Co2 was NOT dissolving, in fact the water in my bubble counter was carbonated due to the pressures built up. I was running it on the output of my XP3.
> 
> So now not only did I waste money, but I'm fighting an outbreak of BBA from the inconsistent Co2.


Was this the "Atomizer" or the "Boyu"?


----------



## bigstick120

So it seem the BOYU is better then the atomizer. Is that BOYU on really made of metal? What there a coating on there that you chipped off? I dont see how that would work at all if its metal.


----------



## hbosman

It's been two months and my inline diffuser is still misting very small bubbles. No cleaning necessary. Since I am now shutting off my co2 at night via solenoid, the diffuser fills with water at night but, the co2 blows out the water when the solenoid opens at 9:00 AM. The ceramic tube is still completely white, much better than an in tank diffuser. No need to use the spare yet. :icon_mrgr


----------



## S&KGray

hbosman, is this the one that you have?


----------



## hbosman

S&KGray said:


> hbosman, is this the one that you have?



Yep, that's it. Again, the only issue I have with it is the space between water output and co2 input is very tight. I just put the co2 hose on then, the water output hose. I couldn't put a clamp on the water out either but, I did put one on the water input.

It's small, noiseless and doesn't cause any flow restrictions. Since it blows out a mist from the canister filter return, you might have to consider where you place the return in the tank. When the co2 levels build up later in the day and the noon burst kicks in, the tank looks like seven up. I would rather not have the mist and pearling look but hey, I have won the battle with my arch foe - BBA.


----------



## hbosman

*Picture of El Cheapo Inline Diffuser*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4114564593

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4115333270


----------



## S&KGray

hbosman said:


> Yep, that's it. Again, the only issue I have with it is the space between water output and co2 input is very tight. I just put the co2 hose on then, the water output hose.


What size (ID/OD) CO2 hose can I use with this diffuser?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

The regular 1/8 airline tubing or the thick CO2 type tubing works. All you have to do is put the CO2 tubing on first, then the canister tubing. The barbs for the canister tubes would fit the small Eheim tubing up to the larger 5/8" tubing of Renas. I do clean mine with bleach every other week to keep it blowing small bubbles. The mist is much more fine when I do this, and keeps my BBA from exploding which it will do otherwise.


----------



## hbosman

eyebeatbadgers said:


> The regular 1/8 airline tubing or the thick CO2 type tubing works. All you have to do is put the CO2 tubing on first, then the canister tubing. The barbs for the canister tubes would fit the small Eheim tubing up to the larger 5/8" tubing of Renas. I do clean mine with bleach every other week to keep it blowing small bubbles. The mist is much more fine when I do this, and keeps my BBA from exploding which it will do otherwise.


hmm, maybe I should give it the bleach treatment then. Have you tried Hydrogen Peroxide? If so, was it affective at all?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Just use bleach. It's cheap and effective, no reason to use anything else.


----------



## JL15219

So is this line diffuser better than a diy needle wheel powerhead or is it the same just less expensive?


----------



## S&KGray

Finally ordered 3 of these:










As a side note, I bid on the ones listed with GBP (Pounds sterling) as the currency because they are about $2 cheaper (when converted) than the ones listed in US$, and if you are paying with Paypal it automatically converts the currency for you. (if you pay with your Paypal balance or bank account I believe)

If you are buying a few at a time the savings add up.


----------



## ball3r

Do you guys run this diffuser before the filter inlet or outlet? which way works better? I am thinking if i run it before the inlet air may get trapped inside the filter lol :icon_lol:


----------



## rich815

I run both of mine after.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

I ran mine after. Past tense, because I broke the CO2 inlet yesterday when cleaning. It was my fault really, I wasn't paying attention, but hopefully you guys won't make the same mistake. I will probably go back to a needle wheel for a while, but I did like this device while it lasted.


----------



## hbosman

eyebeatbadgers said:


> The regular 1/8 airline tubing or the thick CO2 type tubing works. All you have to do is put the CO2 tubing on first, then the canister tubing. The barbs for the canister tubes would fit the small Eheim tubing up to the larger 5/8" tubing of Renas. I do clean mine with bleach every other week to keep it blowing small bubbles. The mist is much more fine when I do this, and keeps my BBA from exploding which it will do otherwise.


I've been running mine for months and haven't had the need to clean it yet. The mist is still very small.


----------



## hbosman

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I ran mine after. Past tense, because I broke the CO2 inlet yesterday when cleaning. It was my fault really, I wasn't paying attention, but hopefully you guys won't make the same mistake. I will probably go back to a needle wheel for a while, but I did like this device while it lasted.


how did you break it? Just asking so I don't break mine as well. I do have a spare on hand, just in case I do.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

I needed to clean mine about once a month, at that point the mist was notably less fine. When it was clean, the mist was like a cloud coming out of the spraybar, which is what I like. I broke it when I pulled the Co2 line off the small barb. It just snapped clean off, nothing to do to fix it. If I were you, I would put a check valve a foot or two down from the diffuser, and pull the hose off there instead of off the actual diffuser itself if you ever do need to clean it.


----------



## rich815

I've had one of mine on the outflow of a eheim 2026 since June. I never noticed a fine mist, more like small, fine bubbles but it does not seem to have changed in fineness since installed new. Visual inspection while attached does not seem to indicate any need for a cleaning that I can see. EBB, what was it that needed cleaning? Was the white internal tube dirty? Or the smoke-colored plastic?


----------



## Kisho3

ball3r said:


> Do you guys run this diffuser before the filter inlet or outlet? which way works better? I am thinking if i run it before the inlet air may get trapped inside the filter lol :icon_lol:


How does this CO2 diffuser work? Does it require a canister filter?


----------



## hbosman

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I needed to clean mine about once a month, at that point the mist was notably less fine. When it was clean, the mist was like a cloud coming out of the spraybar, which is what I like. I broke it when I pulled the Co2 line off the small barb. It just snapped clean off, nothing to do to fix it. If I were you, I would put a check valve a foot or two down from the diffuser, and pull the hose off there instead of off the actual diffuser itself if you ever do need to clean it.



I do already have a check valve about 5 inches away. That's a good tip, thanks.


----------



## hbosman

Kisho3 said:


> How does this CO2 diffuser work? Does it require a canister filter?


, 

Usually, the output tubing is cut and the diffuser is installed in between. The co2 hose is attached to the small nipple. You will want a check valve on the co2 line so, you won't get water in the co2 line. 


You could put the diffuser on the output of a water pump.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

rich815 said:


> what was it that needed cleaning? Was the white internal tube dirty? Or the smoke-colored plastic?


You will probably need to clean the inside, where the water goes through. If your filter tubes get a nasty brown film inside like mine do, eventually this will build up inside the diffuser too, and a bleach dip will take care of it.


----------



## Kisho3

Does anyone know how big the CO2 Carbon Dioxide Diffuser Dispenser is?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

ball3r said:


>


Can I get an update please as to how this unit is performing and if purchasers are satisfied or not? Thanks!


----------



## rich815

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Can I get an update please as to how this unit is performing and if purchasers are satisfied or not? Thanks!


I have one on my 60p tank and on my 72 gal and they work great. See my recent FS listing to see how my 60p went form bare nothingness to a huge mass of hairgrass you can see in a photo there using just that diffuser inline with my eheim 2026


----------



## hbosman

Still running mine. So far, haven't had to clean it yet. For some reason, I don't get to much brown gunk build up in the return line like I used to. Maybe, that's why I haven't had to clean the diffuser. 

Since I reduced the surface turbulence a little, I'm using less than two bubbles per second of CO2 to make my drop checker greenish yellow in 46 gallons.

Best CO2 diffusion method I've used so far.


----------



## rich815

I should add, never had to clean mine either, and it's out in the open though not under the lights by any means. Clean and as white as the day I got as far as I can see...

Here's the tank I used this diffuser with in June 2009 (that in-tank diffuser on the left was removed and not used for more than a couple days in this tank):










And here it is about a week ago (and I have trimmed that hairgrass down to 1" three times in the last couple months):


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice results. Seems like for the ones which don't get broken, they work very well. Sounds like a quality control which can be worked around by buying multiple units.


----------



## rich815

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice results. Seems like for the ones which don't get broken, they work very well. Sounds like a quality control which can be worked around by buying multiple units.


I want to emphasize that mine is the diffuser pictured above in post #286, not the one this thread started with and which people have reported issues with.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi rich815, hbosman, 2wheelsx2,

Wow, thank you for the quick feedback! One last question, the picture for installation seems to show the unit on the input of the filter with the bubbles rising against the flow through the unit. How did you install yours? Is it on the input or output? Do you have the bubbles rising against the flow? Thanks again!

rich815, yes that is the one I am specifically interested it. BTW, nice hairgrass!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

rich815 said:


> I want to emphasize that mine is the diffuser pictured above in post #286, not the one this thread started with and which people have reported issues with.


Hahaha...I was assuming it was that one too, as I had forgotten this thread was about that other diffuser now.


----------



## rich815

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi rich815, hbosman, 2wheelsx2,
> 
> Wow, thank you for the quick feedback! One last question, the picture for installation seems to show the unit on the input of the filter with the bubbles rising against the flow through the unit. How did you install yours? Is it on the input or output? Do you have the bubbles rising against the flow? Thanks again!
> 
> rich815, yes that is the one I am specifically interested it. BTW, nice hairgrass!


Thanks. Mine is on the outflow. Almost right before the outflow bar of the filter. I get some mist into the tank but nothing I'd call unattractive. Some people hate any mist however.....personally I think plants like it.


----------



## hbosman

It is preferable to put it on the output of the canister filter. If you put it on the input, it might get more dirt build up and the CO2 might form a large bubble in the canister filter.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4115333270/in/set-72157622829944660/


----------



## StillLearning

Would this work with a eheim 2217 rich815?


----------



## ball3r

i just use it a the inlet of my filter, too lazy to buy extra tubes. I thought air would trap inside of the filter, so i plum my fluval 305, guess what no air gets trap inside of the filter . I have no problem at all run it at the inlet. Thinking about get other one for back up in case it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## EQUINOX

Hey guys,
I read ambivalent comments of the haze that comes out of the filter.
Some get haze, other don't.
I guess it has to do with BPS, filter pressure, which tube it's connected too (inflow/outflow) and how clean the membrane is. I'd be happy if someone verify that, or indicate what causes it.

I haven't ordered a unit yet, because one thing bothers me: THE HAZE.
Don't you find it extremely unattractive?
If I buy it, I'd like to make sure I get no haze, and i wish to know how..?

Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

I ordered two of the mongomutton units last week and they shipped on Tuesday. I will post my impressions and results when the units arrive in a week or two.


----------



## victork

I have got both the Boyu one from Mongomutton and the up-aqua atomizer from aquahk and I have say that the up-aqua one is definitely better by far. Strangely enough i get the impression from this thread that ppl prefer the Boyu one. But in Australia the atomizer is really popular and I havent really seen the Boyu ones at all.

Up-aqua atomizer 
Pros - Much finer bubbles than Boyu. You actually find that the bubbles are fine enough that you only need a slight water current to stop it from floating to the surface so it actually stays in the water longer. Also it has nuts that lock over the tubes so there is no way that the tubing will pop off and you get water everywhere. 

Cons - It is twice as much as the Boyu oine which is definitely a con. You also need much greater co2 pressure to get it to work. In my experience you need about 25psi MIN and thats with the needle valve all the way open and then you only get 1bps. I had to up my regulator pressure to 35 psi. In fact you may hear ppl saying that they reduced their bps by half with is atomizer but they probably also had to increase their working pressure so I really dont think you can save heaps of co2. This atmoizer also might not work with diy setups though I have heard of ppl successfully using a diy co2 with it.

Boyu-
Pros - Cheap. Also diy will work with this one. Co2 gets throuhg the ceramic fairly easily. 

Cons - Bubbles are not that fine compared to the up-aqua one. Also as someone mentioned before the co2 inlet is in parallel to the water input/output and gets in the way. Since the inlet is also not barbed I get concerned that it might pop off (I was using mine externally). Also the the max hose size on this one is 16mm ID so if you have a 22mm Id hose it wont fit.


----------



## gogreen

will this work on fluval type of hose??(fluval 405 or fx5??)


----------



## Wasserpest

victork said:


> Strangely enough i get the impression from this thread that ppl prefer the Boyu one. But in Australia the atomizer is really popular and I havent really seen the Boyu ones at all.


Looks like the "atomizer" started leaking in some spot or another for some of us. Mine did, and that was disappointing considering the cost of it. Any device connected inline to a canister filter that's not completely "bulletproof" is a huge chance for a disaster.

I did get a replacement, but I am not going to risk a few hundred gallons spread out evenly throughout the house.


----------



## victork

Wasserpest said:


> Looks like the "atomizer" started leaking in some spot or another for some of us. Mine did, and that was disappointing considering the cost of it. Any device connected inline to a canister filter that's not completely "bulletproof" is a huge chance for a disaster.
> 
> I did get a replacement, but I am not going to risk a few hundred gallons spread out evenly throughout the house.



Yeh I can understand how a leak would be very concerning and I have seen a few other ppl mention that too. On the other hand that was the reason I moved to the atomizer because the hose popped off my Boyu one even though I had crimps tightening the hose onto the inlet.

Can i ask how bad the leak was. Was it like a trickling or more like a open hose...makes me want to double check my atomizers for defects.


----------



## Wasserpest

In my case, water drops started to appear between the translucent housing and the cap that seals it (or not). I felt lucky that I saw it before the canister pressure made it worse.


----------



## StillLearning

victork said:


> the hose popped off my Boyu one even though I had crimps tightening the hose onto the inlet.


Strange I don't even have clamps on mine and it works great. I ran my eheim tube under hot water slipped it on and it aint going no where anytime soon. The only down side I see is bubbles that come out are kinda large but it brings my ph down quick and does the job really well.


----------



## ball3r

without causing any troubles just put the diffuser at the intake i have no problem running it like that


----------



## phan10ms

Wasserpest said:


> In my case, water drops started to appear between the translucent housing and the cap that seals it (or not). I felt lucky that I saw it before the canister pressure made it worse.


Which one was this?


----------



## horseflesh

gogreen said:


> will this work on fluval type of hose??(fluval 405 or fx5??)


I would love to know that too! Though using it as an inlet, if it didn't seal perfectly it would be tolerable...

EDIT: I found the answer on another thread--it should fit a funky Fluval hose.


----------



## killacross

WOW! the BOYU type diffuser is great...ive been running it for a few days and its amazing...I have and used countless types of diffusers

ceramic glass...no pearling
CO2 ladder...pearling after about 7 hrs
bubbles into canister...pearling after 5hrs
intanke diffuser...pearling after 3 hrs
this BOYU diffuser...STRONG pearling after 10mins!

Ive had a growth EXPLOSION!...ill probably be posting a pick like the one guy in no time...lol

I put mine on the output side...but think that the intake side might be better...just because...instead of micro bubbles flowing directly out...they would go in the canister and possibly break up further...may just change the hoses to find out...

also...a tip for the BOYU type diffuser....put a check valve about 2 inches from the CO2 input on the diffuser...ESPECIALLY if you wanna use DIY

and +1 for running your hoses under hot water before slipping the diffuser in


----------



## horseflesh

Sounds great!

How big is the tank, and how many bubbles per second are you pumping into the Boyu? I'm trying to decide if one is worth trying on my 90.


----------



## StillLearning

horseflesh said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> How big is the tank, and how many bubbles per second are you pumping into the Boyu? I'm trying to decide if one is worth trying on my 90.


I use it on a 55 gallon right now and I am about 2 bps and it works ok. I get a bit of micro bubbles that come out but it still does the job well. I have saw smaller bubbles from a clogged glass diffuser but this lowered my ph must faster then a glass diffuser.


----------



## horseflesh

Thanks. Since they are cheap, it's worth trying unless someone with a bigger tank chimes in and says not to bother...


----------



## StillLearning

I think it would work on a larger tank without a problem. If it was me though I would use two this way each side of the tank would get better distribution. I have mine hooked up to a ph controller and it works great. Bottom line well worth it for the price paid I was thinking of buying more just in case I ever needed them. My controller turns it on maybe 3 or 4 times daily and I only see bubbles maybe 5 mins if that.


----------



## horseflesh

Nice, thanks.


----------



## fluff34567

S&KGray said:


> Finally ordered 3 of these:


anyone got a link for a seller of these - i cant find them on ebay!!!


----------



## hbosman

fluff34567 said:


> anyone got a link for a seller of these - i cant find them on ebay!!!



I sent you a private message with a link. Posting links in this particular forum is not allowed.


----------



## S&KGray

fluff34567 said:


> anyone got a link for a seller of these - i cant find them on ebay!!!


cnj0321 is selling them also, store is Aquastyle1. Selling them for more than then the seller I got them from though.

looks like Hbosman beat me to it. hehehe


----------



## fluff34567

hbosman said:


> I sent you a private message with a link. Posting links in this particular forum is not allowed.


oh! didnt know links not allowed anymore.... got the PM and replied many thanks to you and S&KGray!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## horseflesh

Mine arrived Friday. I put it on the inlet of a Fluval 404, on my 90 gal tank. The rigid intake tube did not fit the barb, but I used a couple inches of some other vinyl tubing I had as an adapter. 

I backed the bubble count down to start, and have been slowly turning it up this weekend. So far, it does not seem to get the pH down any faster or farther than the previous diffuser I was using, the Hagen Elite Mini hack. But, I have a little room to turn the flow up still. I am at 4-5 bps right now. 

I do like not hearing the little pump chew up the bubbles though! Getting this gadget was worth it for that alone. 

Once in a while the filter spits out a cloud of bubbles, so some gas is getting trapped in the canister, but it is far better than when I tried just sticking the CO2 line into the filter input. The smaller bubbles from this thing make a big difference. 

There may be no quick and easy in-tank gadget that will do--maybe I will need a reactor. But I am not done playing with this thing yet. Even if it's a little inefficient, well, I am happy to waste some CO2 if it makes life easier.


----------



## StillLearning

Did you try it on the output? I have mine on the output it does put out bubbles but brings my ph from 7.6 to 6.5 in under a hour. I dont see the bubbles much though since I have it on a ph monitor and it shuts down. I didnt like the sound of the Hagen Elite either chopping up the bubbles even with a air stone.

I might try them diffuser they sell on ebay now that are like air stones but produce a smaller bubble inside one. I was thinking even hooking up a "t" so incase I need air at night I could turn on a air pump with a timer.


----------



## horseflesh

I haven't tried it on the output yet. The input was just easier and I always try the lazy way first.


----------



## StillLearning

Yeah I have it on a a few bps right now maybe 3 I would say and it works good. I have my eheim shooting the bubbles behind the plants in the back and so far its worked better then I thought it would.


----------



## gogreen

i need a link too guys!  how much are they again with shipping? cause the guy gave me this currency that i cant figure out.


----------



## Momotaro

> i need a link too guys!


You can go to eBay and do a search there!


----------



## StillLearning

I bought mine from mongomutton on the ebay it was like $8.50 or something like that with free shipping. I just looked he dont have any for sale right now. I did write him though to find out if he will be getting more in.


----------



## hbosman

gogreen said:


> i need a link too guys!  how much are they again with shipping? cause the guy gave me this currency that i cant figure out.


PM sent. I can't locate Mongomutton anymore but, there's another.


----------



## StillLearning

hbosman hes still on there he said he will be listing more.


----------



## gogreen

ok. the dude said he just shipped mine  im soo excited! i heard it takes awhile so il prob would just have to run my co2 line to my intake til this bad boy arrives.

i got a question though...does this reactor/diffusor cause any flow restrictions? like will it slow down what my filter usually blow with out it? theres gonna be a inline heater before it...im worried that my flow rate will lessen.

will it also fit into a 12/16mm or 1/2" outtake hose of a eheim 2217?


----------



## StillLearning

I have mine on my eheim output now. Dont get me wrong you will see little bubbles come out but it works great. I have it on mine now with a ph controller and it only runs a few times a day so it dont bother me. By far the best $8.50 or what ever it was I ever spent. I have not cleaned it at all and it dont look dirty one bit either.


----------



## gogreen

StillLearning said:


> I have mine on my eheim output now. Dont get me wrong you will see little bubbles come out but it works great. I have it on mine now with a ph controller and it only runs a few times a day so it dont bother me. By far the best $8.50 or what ever it was I ever spent. I have not cleaned it at all and it dont look dirty one bit either.


sorry to be redundant. but when you say eheim output, you mean the hose line that carries water back to the fish tank right?

outflow/output/input/inflow..etc ALWAYS confuses me


----------



## StillLearning

No im talking about the hose that pushes water back into the aquarium that gives you the flow in your tank.


----------



## Rev2eight

Just got my boyu/mongomutton one. Wow this thing works great, but does anyone elses make a hissing noise while it's diffusing. Mine does this and i wanna make sure its not leaking.


----------



## StillLearning

I would check to make sure your not leaking.. I added water to the top of line where the CO2 line plugs in to make sure it was sealed then removed the water from the top when I knew it wasnt.


----------



## hbosman

Yeah, squirt some soapy water on the connections. You can squirt Windex on them also.

Mine makes a hissing sound also but, I don't hear it unless I open the cabinet. I used to have a glass/ceramic diffuser hiss, well one out of three did anyway. I could hear it all of the time since it was in the aquarium.

I've been using my inline diffuser since last summer and haven't had to clean it yet. I use 1.5 bps co2 in a 46 gallon tank so, I can't complain. I'm sure it has brown gunk inside the ceramic but, it hasn't created issues that I've noticed. The outside of the ceramic, the side you can see through the clear plastic, is still as white as the day I put it in. One of these days I'll clean it, just to see if it makes it more efficient. Probably more trouble than its worth though.


----------



## Rev2eight

alright checked for leaks but couldnt find any so im going to assume that its just normal operating noises. You wouldnt be able to hear it without actually putting your ear up to it anyways. Speaking of normal operation, is the part outside of the ceramic diffuser suppose to fill up with water when the co2 is off? I noticed it fills up at night, then starts to drain out when the pressure from the co2 is fed in and it usually takes a few mins till bubbles start entering into the tank.


----------



## hbosman

Rev2eight said:


> alright checked for leaks but couldnt find any so im going to assume that its just normal operating noises. You wouldnt be able to hear it without actually putting your ear up to it anyways. Speaking of normal operation, is the part outside of the ceramic diffuser suppose to fill up with water when the co2 is off? I noticed it fills up at night, then starts to drain out when the pressure from the co2 is fed in and it usually takes a few mins till bubbles start entering into the tank.


Yeah that's normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## StillLearning

Yeah its suppose to do that.


----------



## gogreen

got mine today  shipping was faster than i thought (5 business days) it arrived the same time with my order from aquaticmagic. 

i haven't used it cause im trying to figure out how to make it secure and im having a hard time plugging my 1/2" hose to it.


----------



## killacross

^^ recipe for fitting the tubing

3 parts hot water
1 part patience
2 parts elbow grease
----------------------------------

mix liberally and apply


----------



## Heartnet

So is the overall consensus that the Boyu diffuser is more efficient in terms of CO2 diffusion and much more durable than the atomizer is? 

Can anyone also direct me towards a link or PM me it where I can actually see the boyu diffuser for sale?


----------



## bojon11

I just bought one of this Boyu on ebay also. If you search on co2 diffuser, you will find it. I got mine from the seller name "amazonindo". Still waiting for its arrival, so excited. I am using a ladder reactor and doesn't seem to be very effective.


----------



## Kisho3

Does the inline CO2 dispenser diffuser work with diy CO2 (Yeast and sugar). Has anyone used this yet? Is there enough pressure? Can someone post pictures or maybe even a video with an explanation on how this inline CO2 diffuser works? I'd greatly appreciate it, and I think people that run into this thread will also. =]


----------



## fischman

Kisho3 said:


> Does the inline CO2 dispenser diffuser work with diy CO2 (Yeast and sugar). Has anyone used this yet? Is there enough pressure? Can someone post pictures or maybe even a video with an explanation on how this inline CO2 diffuser works? I'd greatly appreciate it, and I think people that run into this thread will also. =]


Mine should be here this coming week. I'll let you know how it works on my DIY CO2 setup. 

Josh


----------



## fischman

Any recommendations on whether this should be put on the intake to the filter or the exit from the filter back into the tank?


----------



## StillLearning

exit from the filter back into the tank.


----------



## fluff34567

just a heads up make sure to check the connections on a regular basis, one of the barbs on mine failed and flooded the floor with about 40 gallons! the barb had a hairline crack that very slowly leaked.

I will get another diffuser but this time it wil go inside the tank!

also wasnt too impressed with the barb sizes as theay are a bit loose on pipework, the eheim tubing seems to be a better fit though.


----------



## fischman

I zip tied mine because I feared that it would be to easy to accidentally pull one end off. I also check it regularly. Other than that I've been satisfied with it on me DIY setup.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I just recently got one and it fits perfect on the Eheim tubing (2028) and the CO2 diffusion seems to be really good. One thing I did find is that I had to open up the needle valve a bit more as the backpressure seems higher than when I was using a diffuser.


----------



## hbosman

I used a hose clamp on the bottom connection. The upper connection doesn't allow enough room to use one since the hose is pressed tight against the CO2 line. I'm using 16/22 mm hose. It's been setup this way since last August, no problems so far. I haven't even had to take it apart to clean it yet.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

This thread has been inactive for about 3 months so I thought I would update my experience with the Boyu diffuser and hope you will do the same. I have been very happy with mine. It has run continuously for about 5 months and I have not had to clean it or do any other maintenance to it.

Here is are a few pictures of mine in operation. I have it on the output side of a Marineland Magnum 350 on my 45 gallon.

Before installation showing length and strainer for in-tank operation









Front View in Operation









View of Top, note wire ties


----------



## horseflesh

I've been using one for a while as well, but on the intake of a canister filter for a 90 gal tank.

Compared to dumping the gas into the intake directly, the Boyu does help the gas dissolve more quickly. The filter doesn't "burp" as often. But since it burps at all, it shows the Boyu isn't providing 100% efficiency at the gas rates I need on the larger aquarium.

An inline reactor would be a better solution for my setup, but if you are OK with wasting a little CO2, the Boyu can work for a larger tank. It's certainly easier to install, and cheap enough that it doesn't hurt to try it out. 

Based on my experience, I would say that it is best used on a smaller tank like the 45 described in the previous post.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi horseflesh,

Thank you very much for your feedback. I am thinking about doing an article for the newsletter of GSAS and I want to get as may people's experiences as possible.

I first tried it on the input side of my canister as well, with basically the same result....gas buildup in the canister. I moved it over to the output side and although I get some micro-bubbles coming out of the filter exhaust, I do get reliable consistent CO2 levels. I have remind myself that I purchased a diffuser, not a reactor, so I guess bubbles are to be expected. What I do like is unlike in-tank diffusers, I have no algae issues and have not had to clean it so far.

BTW, I see you are in the Seattle area....are you a GSAS member by any chance? Whoo hooo......Tom Barr in September!


----------



## brohawk

In keeping w/ the Seattle theme, I'll contribute. Still using my upAqua version, on the intake side of a 2217 in a 29 gallon. I too am getting a few burps, but many, many less than if I was injecting straight into my filter. I tried cleaning it once after the first couple months, but haven't touched it since, and I still haven't seen any decrease in performance. I'll probably continue to avoid cleaning it, as besides not needing to, I'm also still a bit worried that handling it in any way might cause it to leak like the first one I received. Other than QC concerns, I'm extremely happy w/ it.


----------



## hbosman

I removed my boyu for now and am now using a water pump/powerhead with snipped impeller blades at the moment. Just as a comparison of the two methods.

When I was using the boyu, I needed to use a Koralia water pump to create a current to push the mist throughout the tank. Since I was using the Koralia, why not remove it and replace it with a water pump using the snipped impeller mod? The impeller mod creates a much finer mist that is pushed throughout the tank. The Needle valve setting is still set at the same place and the drop checker still maintains it's yellow green color. I think the impeller mod gets the CO2 concentration up much quicker though.

I will try this for awhile then, I will try a Cerge reactor. I have used an inline reactor in the past, for about a year. I didn't like the reduction in filter flow though, thats why I went with the Boyu. I will enjoy experimenting with the different methods until I decide which one I like best.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi brohawk,

Thank you for your input. I understand concerns about reliability.....I had a tank leak not once but twice and dump 45 gallons the second time. Needless to say my wife was not happy and the tank became a terrarium on Craigslist. LOL! 

Hi hbosman,

One of the things I appreciate about forums is the ability to share our experiences as to what worked for us and what didn't. Keep us updated on which methods do better for you!


----------



## thrak76

I'm currently using the Boyu, inline, on the output of a Marineland c-220. I use some small hose clamps, and was able to get them on both sides of the diffuser. I'm just using plain vinyl airline hose as well. In the 4 months it's been in operation, i've not cleaned it at all, and notice not one speck of dirt on the inside of the diffuser. I have not ever used pressurized co2 before setting up this system, so i'm not sure if i would've had to open up my metering valve any more than had i not used the diffuser. I've found, like hbosman, that i need to use a Koralia to help circulate the bubbles around the tank. I am, however, getting consistent and reliable co2 saturation. 
I'm thinking about trying a needle wheel setup soon though. I also love to experiment with different hardware configurations.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi thrak76,

Thanks for your comments. I think almost all users have added some sort or "retainer" (clamps; wire ties; etc) on their hoses as extra insurance. May I ask what size tank you have that C-220 on? I have a C-160 on my 30 gallon but I am thinking about going with a C-220 for the extra circulation.


----------



## thrak76

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi thrak76,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. I think almost all users have added some sort or "retainer" (clamps; wire ties; etc) on their hoses as extra insurance. May I ask what size tank you have that C-220 on? I have a C-160 on my 30 gallon but I am thinking about going with a C-220 for the extra circulation.


I'm using the c-220 alongside an Eheim 2075, on a 75g. I wouldn't say it was ideal for this application. The 2075 alone wasn't enough, as i am running a Hydor ETH inline with it. I had the c-220 seeded and ready to go, so i pressed it into service. I used to run the c-220 on a 29g, and it was great for that. 
I'm hoping to upgrade to a 2 Eheim 2075 setup soon on the 75 soon.


----------



## mochimochi

Hi everyone, I brought the inline diffuser but it was another brand with the same design.
Did anyone encounter continuous hissing sound coming out from the diffuser once the CO2 is on. I thought they might be some leakage, but i tried putting it into a pail of water and didn't manage to saw any bubble coming out from it. So i just wonder it is normal.


----------



## rich815

mochimochi said:


> Hi everyone, I brought the inline diffuser but it was another brand with the same design.
> Did anyone encounter continuous hissing sound coming out from the diffuser once the CO2 is on. I thought they might be some leakage, but i tried putting it into a pail of water and didn't manage to saw any bubble coming out from it. So i just wonder it is normal.


That's the CO2 gas misting through the diffuser and into the water. Totally normal.


----------



## gogreen

the boyu is starting to put out bigger bubbles. i think i may have to clean it. how do i do this?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Most diffusers can be cleaned by simply soaking in a 50/50 bleach water mixture for a few hours.

Also maybe consider running a bottle brush on the inside.


----------



## hbosman

Well, I'm back to using a Boyu inline on the output of my Rena XP2. I had been using a powerhead with the split impeller mod for a few months and it works about the same as the Boyu but, it is noiser. Everytime bubbles hit the impeller you hear tick, tick, tick. I then read a thread on the Cerge Reactor and tried it with two different sized powerheads, 80 gph and 250 gph. In both cases, the sloshing noise was really annoying. Most people use them inline with their canisters but, I didn't want to restrict the flow on my Rena XP2.

I really didn't notice much of a difference in my CO2 gas usage in any of these methods so, I would say efficiency wise, they are fairly equal in my opinion. All of these methods were setup to turn my 4 dkh drop checker yellow green. It just depends on what kind of noise you are willing to tolerate and how much hardware you are willing to work with.

Right now I am back to a Boyu since I had a spare in my junk bucket. It is simple, takes up very little space, works well and I almost have to stick my head in the stand to hear the hiss of the diffusion.

I do have an UpAqua version on order since it seems to be a favorite of UKAPs members. They have a video of the output and it appears to be a much finer mist than the Boyu. They remove the plastic locking caps and use the worm gear style hose clamps instead. I will be using the hose clamps and putting a twist on the connections from time to time to see if the plastic is indeed getting brittle. I wouldn't want to find out about hairline cracks when I get home from work one day. :biggrin:


----------



## hbosman

Just in case anybody wants to see a comparison between Boyu and Up Aqua.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8959


----------



## inkslinger

Ask Green Leaf for more INFO

http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....k-co2-regulator-relates-planted-aquarium.html


----------



## prjct92eh2

Saw one of these on ebay and it definitely peaked my interest. Currently I am running a rather large Rex style reactor and it gurgles from CO2 buildup later in the day and i'm sure kills flow. This would help both issues. Let's see if I can sum up the previous 24 pages of this thread (with pictures and maybe a new candidate):

1) The UP Aqua style "atomizer"









Currently can be had for about $26 shipped on ebay(hong kong and US source)

Pros:


Some reports that it works slightly better than the "Boyu" style (finer CO2 mist)
Built-in hose retention
Available to fit a variety of tubing sizes
Cons:


Quality issues
Most expensive option (if you can call $26 expensive)
Requires pressurized CO2
2) The Boyu style diffuser









Currently can be had for about $9 shipped on ebay (hong kong)

Pros:


Reliable track record
Some success with DIY CO2
Cheapest option
Cons:


Friction only hose securing
One size only

3) Cylinder style?










Currently can be had for about $13 on ebay (hong kong)

Pros:


cheaper than Up Aqua style
Cons:


Untested
One size only
Does anybody have experience with this third style?


Note that Green Leaf Aquariums sells all three styles. While a touch more expensive than ebay, it may relieve some anxiety to those that don't like purchasing from ebay and/or Hong Kong. Orlando always has top notch customer service, too.

So that's all I got. I will be purchasing one of these in the next week or two since i'll need the extra flow and room when moving everything from my 38 gallon to 65 gallon. Just have to decide which to go with...


----------



## hbosman

I did use the Boyu for about a year and liked it but, the bubbles are similar in size to the standard glass diffusers. I have been running the UpAqua since December and so far, I like it alot. The bubbles look like a very fine mist. I took off the plastic hose retainers since they would not fit over the 5/8" (16-22 mm) filter hose and replaced them with the standard worm gear type hose clamps. I did use the original plastic retainer for the CO2 hose though, that works fine. The third style should give you more options for placement but, it might start growing algae on it if it is exposed to the aquarium lighting. The fact that you aren't adding another place for water to leak from is a plus though. If you were to hide the third style under a power head, it might help prevent the algae problem as well. I would like to hear more from somebody using the third style as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You guys actually see mist out of your Up Aqua? I've been using one for about 6 months but do not see any mist. But then I am running only 1 bps or so, since I inject at 2 points (totalling 2 bps I guess).


----------



## hbosman

2wheelsx2 said:


> You guys actually see mist out of your Up Aqua? I've been using one for about 6 months but do not see any mist. But then I am running only 1 bps or so, since I inject at 2 points (totalling 2 bps I guess).


At that bubble rate, you might not see it that well. My bubble rate is much higher. First thing in the morning, it is indeed hard to see the mist until, the water becomes more saturated with CO2. The output of my canister filter is in the back left corner aimed at the back right corner. I also have a powerhead in the back right corner to push the current and mist toward the front of the tank and indeed I have to look hard to notice the mist even, later in the day.


----------



## prjct92eh2

out of curiosity, when did you all get your UP Aqua units? Maybe they have fixed the quality issues since the initial problems. I would 100% get it if i wasn't afraid to come home to a puddle.

The mist can also be impacted by flow characteristics. Higher flow will break up bubbles better, along with turbulence caused by 90 degree bends, etc.


----------



## hbosman

prjct92eh2 said:


> out of curiosity, when did you all get your UP Aqua units? Maybe they have fixed the quality issues since the initial problems. I would 100% get it if i wasn't afraid to come home to a puddle.
> 
> The mist can also be impacted by flow characteristics. Higher flow will break up bubbles better, along with turbulence caused by 90 degree bends, etc.


I've only used the UpAqua for the last month, since December. I did use the Boyu version for a year with no issues. I'll update through the year about the UpAqua. The UKaps website didn't mention quality issues so maybe the QC issue has been resolved.


----------



## hbosman

prjct92eh2 said:


> out of curiosity, when did you all get your UP Aqua units? Maybe they have fixed the quality issues since the initial problems. I would 100% get it if i wasn't afraid to come home to a puddle.
> 
> The mist can also be impacted by flow characteristics. Higher flow will break up bubbles better, along with turbulence caused by 90 degree bends, etc.


I'll send you a link for a U.S. based store. That way you'll get it much faster if you are interested in trying it.


----------



## prjct92eh2

Thanks for the PM hbosman. That is the same US source i found when looking. Since it appears the quality issues may be squashed, i'm leaning towards the UP Aqua style. My next concern with this style is the working pressure required for the CO2. I have a cheapo JBJ regulator and im pretty sure the working pressure is fixed at about 25 psi. What working pressure are you two running at?


----------



## hbosman

prjct92eh2 said:


> Thanks for the PM hbosman. That is the same US source i found when looking. Since it appears the quality issues may be squashed, i'm leaning towards the UP Aqua style. My next concern with this style is the working pressure required for the CO2. I have a cheapo JBJ regulator and im pretty sure the working pressure is fixed at about 25 psi. What working pressure are you two running at?


22 PSI. Not sure if I could have used less but, that pressure let me set my needle valve to a convenient mark.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I am running at about 20 PSI without problems.


----------



## KyleA

I just got my pressurized CO2 system up and running. I am using a GLA "paintball" regulator and the UP aqua in line diffuser with the GLA CO2 tubing. I've been toying around with the bps rate but having the pressure set at 22psi leaves plenty of adjustment on the needle valve.

At about 2-3bps I can see a slight "fog" directly at the output but only if I'm 3ft or less from the tank. If I set it any lower the bubbles are totally diffused. I also added about 4' of additional tubing after the diffuser to give the bubbles time to be absorbed. I don't know how much it helps but I am happy with the results. 

I'm curious to see if/what the difference between the UP Aqua and GLA version of the diffuser are. I saw a link to a post on another forum where Orlando from GLA claimed the stone in the GLA unit was different. For now the UP Aqua unit seems to be working great, i'll see how it holds up in the long run. I have limited space (hence the paintball setup vs 5lb) so a traditional reactor is out and I don't like the "sprite can" look of most in tank diffusers, the Up Aqua is a great solution for me. Even if I had to buy a new one every 2-3 months I don't think I'd switch to another system.


----------



## prjct92eh2

Is anybody running the UP Aqua diffuser horizontally? I don't see why it would be a problem, but figured I would check. Mine should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## psidriven

Any update on running the diffuser horizontally?


----------



## prjct92eh2

Its working like it should. Not too happy with the mist look though. Probably going to install my PVC reactor after it this weekend to try and diffuse the bubbles better.


----------



## 150EH

I've never bought into that fine mist being the best, I have a Dupla intake reactor that mixes the gas and water so good it just looks like water, no mist. A mist would mean that the gas is not broken down to the smallest particle possible. I like the Aqua Medic 1000 external reactor but have not tried it yet, I will know next month if it works as good as it looks.


----------



## prjct92eh2

yeah, complete solution is ideal. My PVC reactor would get noisy towards the end of the day, so I think the small bubbles from the Up Aqua diffuser combined with the counter flow design of the pvc reactor should dissolve the bubbles well without allowing gas to build up and make noise.


----------



## prjct92eh2

OK, put the UP Aqua before the pvc reactor on the outlet of my Eheim 2026. Flow was too strong so it just pushed the fine CO2 bubbles out the bottom of the reactor and into the tank. Swapped the diffuser and reactor over to my eBay special filter (lower flow) and its working much better. Same CO2 level in the tank, half the bubble mist and maybe 25% less CO2 used.


----------



## mcubed45

prjct92eh2 said:


> OK, put the UP Aqua before the pvc reactor on the outlet of my Eheim 2026. Flow was too strong so it just pushed the fine CO2 bubbles out the bottom of the reactor and into the tank. Swapped the diffuser and reactor over to my eBay special filter (lower flow) and its working much better. Same CO2 level in the tank, half the bubble mist and maybe 25% less CO2 used.


ditch the diffuser. reactors work better with big bubbles. you're making your reactor less efficient by using the diffuser.


----------



## prjct92eh2

I had it setup that way on the current canister filter and it eventually built up air and gurgled towards the end of the day since the flow wasn't strong enough. I don't feel like messing with it anymore so i'm going to leave it.


----------



## bustah8

I have that style inline atomizer and it works well at 1-2 bps. If I leave it run 24/7, there are no issues with mist build up. If I shut it off at night, or for any significant length of time, for some reason the gas builds up in the diffuser and then releases a mist for a few minutes.


----------

